# بحب السيما ........عندما لبس الارهابيين عباءة ا&#160



## انسانٌ غلبان (13 فبراير 2006)

*بحب السيما ........عندما لبس الارهابيين عباءة ا&#160*

*الاخوين العزيزين هانى جرجس فوزى  و أسامة جرجس فوزى 
لقد ترددت كثيرا فى التكلم عن تجربتكما السينمائية  ذلك اننى أرفض بشدة أن أتجنى عليكما و لكنى أمام حدة الحالة الفصامية المتهيجة التى أوصل اليها العالم أصدقاؤكما و أحباؤكما الارهابيين المحمديين . وإدعاءهم بأنهم مصابين بعقدة الاضطهاد فى محاولة من  احباؤكما الارهاربيين لإيهام العالم أنهم مجانين مصابين  و يجب الرفق بهم بسبب مرضهم العضال و عدم معاقبتهم على محاولتهم ادخال الكون كله فى سجنهم المحمدى الكبير الذى يقبع فيه الشعب القبطى المقهور و شعوب أخرى مسكينة منذ أكثر من 1400سنة
سامحانى يا أخويا .... فالآن سأتكلم و أصلى للرب ان يسامحنى اذا كنت متجنيا عليكما  . فأنا لا أكرهكما  كما إننى لم أصدم من نوعية الفكر الذى قدمتمانه فى فيلم " بحب السيما" فالسعى وراء شباك التذاكر ليست جريمة كبيرة و الكل يعلم ان الطريق لشباك التذاكر فى مصر سواء للسينما او المسرح او حتى توزيع الصحف  هو بالهجوم على المسيح و أظهار المرأة المسيحية كعاهرة و الرجل المسيحى شخص دميم الخلقة عاجز جنسيا و تقديم مشاهد العرى  المختلطة بالقفشات الضاحكة  فقط ما صدمنى  هو انكما حاولتما بإستماتة بعد السقوط الاقتصادى الذريع لفيلمكما الفاشل " بحب السيما" أن تصورا انفسكما كضحية لكنيسة متسلطة و مسيحيين متطرفين فى محاولة لتحقيق نجاح أدبى يعوضكما عن الفشل الاقتصادى  و لكن للأسف لا تنطلى هذه الاساليب الا على النظام الاسلامى المتطرف فى مصر فقط فعندما قررت وزارة الثقافة مكافأتكما على عداؤكما للمسيح الذى مكن أعداء المسيح ان يقولوا قولتهم الشهيرة" وشهد شاهد من اهلها" و قررت تسفير فيلمكما لتمثيل مصر فى أيام كرطاج السينمائية و هناك لم يثير فيلمكما الفاشل الا السخرية و التساؤل " الى هذه الحالة المتدنية فكريا وصلت السينما المصرية؟" فخرج جموع الصحفيين الاسلاميين المتطرفين  أمثال محمد عمارة و محمد زغلول النجار و عمر خالد و مصطفى بكرى و محمود بكرى الذين بفضل فيلمكما الفاشل تحولا من اعدى أعداء السينما - الذين يرفعون قضايا ضد المحليات اذا قامت بالترخيص لبناء سينما و يرفعون قضايا على المحافظين لإجبارهم على إغلاق دور السينما بمحافظاتهم لانها تشغل المؤمنين عن الصلاة و الجهاد و ذكر اللات!!!!! - تحولوا إلى احب المحبين لفن السينما يدبجون فى مدحه المقالات و القصائد مدافعين عن حرية التعبير و العياذ باللات يهاجمون فيها كلاب الامة الاسلامية المحمدية الذين وصفوا الفيلم بأنه فيلم مفكك دراميا و بعيد الواقع  هؤلاء الكلاب الذين تآمروا على دين المحمديين  و منعوا فيلم الامة الاسلامية الاشهب من نيل اى جوائز حتى أنى شاهدت نجمة الاغراء ليلى أحمد علوى  و هى تقول ان مجرد أن عبد الصبور شاهين و مصطفى بكرى و عمر خالد و محمد زغلول النجار و محمد عمارة قد دافعوا عنها لأول مرة هذه أعظم ألف مرة من جائزة أيام قرطاج السينمائية!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   و فى النهاية إضطرت وزارة الثقافة -بعد أن رفضت لجان التحكيم فى كل المهرجانان العالمية قبول الفيلم لتواضع مستواه فنيا بشدة -    إلى ان تقدم هى لكما الجوائز بنفسها و من ميزانية الدولة _ تلك الدولة التى تعرف نفسها بنص دستورها بانها دولة عربية إسلامية لغتها العربية و دينها الاسلام شعبها عربى مسلم و يحكمها عربى مسلم و شريعة الاسلام هو مصدر التشريع فيها - فعقدت جلسة لما اسمته بالمهرجان القومى للسينما و منحت عصابة الفيلم كل الجوائز من تمثيل للعاهرة ليلى أحمد علوى و محمود حميدة و الطفل الغبى ثقيل الظل يوسف عثمان أو التأليف لهانى جرجس فوزى او الاخراج لأسامة جرجس فوزى و حتى الانتاج تم منح جائزه فيه للشركة الاحتكارية الاسلامية المتطرفة التى تسيطر منذ بداية الالفية الثالثة على صناعة السينما فى مصر بسياساتها الاحتكارية و التى يسيطر عليها العنصر الارهابى مدحت العدل 
عزيزى ّ هانى جرجس و اسامة جرجس لا أعتقد أنكم سعدتم بهذه الجوائز كما سعدت بها العاهرة ليلى أحمد علوى  فهى بجهلها لا تستطيع ان تفهم الفرق بين جائزة تلطع على قفاها و جائزة تكون وساما على صدرها المترهل . أما أنتما فتفهمات الفرق بين جوائز تمنحها لكم  مؤسسة القذافى او الحكومة المصرية الارهابية او منظمة حزب اللات الارهابية  و بين جوائز تقدمها أكاديمية علوم و فنون السينما مثلا .  *
**للإخوة الاحباء هانى جرجس فوزى و أسامة جرجس فوزى قصة مع السينما القبطية  فقد سبق لهما قبل تقديمهما فيلم "بحب السيما " أن قدما فيلمهما الاول " جنة الشياطين" و جميع شخصياته من الاقباط ايضا و لكن من أنتاج البطريق للانتاج الفنى (شركة صغيرة جدا يمتلكها الممثل محمود حميدة)  غير ان السبب فى جعل جميع الشخصيات قبطية فى فيلمهما الاول غير السبب الذى جعلهما يجعلان جميع شخصيات الفيلم الثانى مسيحية   ففيلمهما الاول " جنة الشياطين" تم تأليفه أصلا بإسم "عبدة الشيطان" و كانت هوية الشخصيات الاربعة الرئيسية فى الفيلم "طبل" و"النونة" و " عادل" و "بوسى" عرب مسلمين بمجرد عرض سيناريو الفيلم على الرقابة أحالته على الفور الى الجهة الرقابية الحقيقية فى مصر  ألا و هى المؤسسة الارهابية الاولى فى العالم المسماة ب " الازهر" أبو كل إرهاب و إجرام فى العالم فرفضه الازهر رفضا قاطعا غير ان اسامة فوزى الذى كان مع محمود حميدة منتج الفيلم و بطله فى رحلة الى جنوب أفريقية وقت وصول قرار رفض السيناريو  لم ييأسا و سارع أسامة جرجس فوزى بإعادة تأليف سيناريو الفيلم تحت إسم " جنة الشياطين" بدلا من "عبدة الشيطان" و ركز منذ اللحظة الاولى على إبراز الهوية العرقية و الدينية  السابقة لجميع شخصيات الفيلم بصورة فجة واضحة بحيث يكون المشاهد متأكدا من الثانية الاولى أنهم جميعا من الاقباط "طبل" و "النونة" و "عادل" و"بوسى"  كلهم مسيحيين ارتدو عن المسيحية و إعتنقوا ديانة عباد الشيطان  و رغم أن فيلمهما الاول "جنة الشياطين" و هو الفيلم المصرى الوحيد عن عبدة الشيطان قد كان فعلا أفضل فنيا و دراميا  و تشكيليا بعشرات و مئات المرات فقد مر الفيلم مرور الكرام فى مصر فلم يهتم ناقد بالكلام عنه و لم يهتم مشاهد بمشاهدته و لم يلفت نظر أحد  كما ان الفيلم لم يعارضه المسيحيين فالمسيحيين يعترفون  بوجود ديانة عبادة الشيطان بل انهم يعتبرون ان كل الديانات الوثنية الارهابية  هى صور مختلفة من ديانة عبادة الشيطان  و ان كل الديانات الشيطانية تلك ليس لها الا هدف واحد الا و هو  حرمان اتباعها من  الخلاص المجانى الممنوح لكل من يؤمن بإلوهية المسيح و صلبه الكفارى  و قيامته منتصرا على الموت الذى هو أجرة الخطيئة التى دفعها نيابة عنا
حتى ان بعض الديانات الشيطانية تلك كالديانة المحمدية مثلا  قد إعترفت بالكثير من حقائق الكتاب المقدس فى محاولة لتضليل و لو أمكن المختارين و لكن هذه الديانات الشيطانية جمعاء من الغنوسية الى المحمدية  رفضت الصلب الذى هو الطريق الوحيد للخلاص و لا فكاك للانسان من دفع ثمن خطاياة كاملا الا بالصلب الكفارى حتى ان الغنوسيين قد قبلوا إلوهية المسيح و رفضوا الصلب رفضا باتا 
بينما المحمديين قبلوا بأن المسيح هو إبن إله و لكن رفضوا الصلب
أما عبدة الشيطان العصريين - الذى تدور أحداث فيلم جنة الشياطين فى وسطهم - فهم يعترفون بإلوهية المسيح و خلقه للكون ولكن  يصفونه بأنه إله مخادع و ماكر  لا يبغى غير  حرمان الانسان من المتع و الملذات لذلك فقد أوهم الانسان ان أجرة الخطية هى موت بينما  كل انسان سيموت سواء استمتع فى حياته بالخطية ام لا لذلك يجب على الانسان ان يستغل كل لحظة فى حياته بالتلذذ بالخطية  و هم يؤمنون ان كل قيد على حرية ممارسة الخطية و التلذذ بها هو شر من فعل إله الشر و هو المسيح و ان الخير كل الخير هو فى اللذة التى يشعر بها الانسان فى ممارسته للخطيئة . كما يعترف عبدة الشيطان العصريين بصلب المسيح و لكنهم لا يعتبرونه صلبا كفاريا لدفع أجرة خطايانا التى هى الموت نيابة عنا بل يعتبرون الصلب هى حيلة اتبعها الاله يسوع المسيح حتى يستدر محبة المسيحيين فيسلمونه انفسهم ليسكنها بروحه القدس و يبكتهم بهذه الروح  على كل خطية يفعلونها و يتيبهم عن هذه الخطية فيعيشون كل  حياتهم دون ان يتسمتعوا لحظة بلذة الخطية و كما يتضح كل هدف الشيطان من الديانات المحمدية و الغنوسية و الوثنية و عبادات  الشيطان العصرية هو حرمان الناس من الخلاص المجانى الممنوح لهم بالنعمة بسبب الصلب الكفارى
و فيلم " جنة الشياطين" بإختصار تبدأ احداثه فى مقهى  لعبدة الشيطان  يجلس فيه ثلاثة من عبدة الشيطان هم " النونة" و " بوسى" و " عادل" فى حماية قائدهم "طبل" (محمود حميدة)- و هذه الاسماء كلها إختارها اصحابها لأنفسهم بعد ان ارتدوا عن الديانة المسيحية و أعتنقوا ديانة عبادة الشيطان لم يقدم الفيلم خلال احداثه  أى ملامح عن أصل شخصيان "النونة" و "عادل" و "بوسى" قبل إرتدادهم عن دين المسيح و إعتناقهم عبادة الشيطان -و لكن قدم الفيلم بعد ذلك كل التفاصيل عن شخصية "عونى نظمى رسمى" الذى كان مديرا لبنك إستثمارى  متزوج من إمرأة مسيحية فاضلة و له ابنة تعمل فى مجال البنوك (الفنانة كارولين خليل) و هى متزوجة من مدير بنك أيضا (الفنان ماجد الكدوانى). ثم ترك كل هذه العيشة الراقية المستقرة ليعتنق ديانة عبدة الشيطان فيسير فى الشوارع أشعس أغبر مطيل الشعر و اللحية يبحث عن خطية فى كل مكان ليتلذذ بممارستها فهو لا يمارس الخطية حبا فى المكسب الناتج عنها بل حبا فى التلذذ بفعل الخطية ذاتها- الشخصيات الثلاثة " النونة" و "عادل" و "بوسى" يلعبون الورق مع احد الرواد و هم يغشون فى اوراق اللعب ليس بحثا عن المكسب المادى بل حبا فى ممارسة الغش فقط الذى يدخل الى نفوسهم الشيطانية سعادة غامرة تتوقد لها عيونهم كجمرات نار  ثم يلمح أحدهم و هو النونة(عمرو واكد) إمرأة تسير بطريقة استعراضية الى حد ما فيتابعها جريا كالسهم و عينية تتوقدان نارا فيتصور المشاهد للحظة انه سيقتلها حتما و يشرب دمها او على اقل تقدير سيغتصبها و لكنه بمجرد ان يصل لها نفاجأ بأنها تعرفه و تدخل معه فى مشهد حاد جدا من القبلات الدموية ثم تسأله عن طبل كاهنه فيقول لها انه بالمقهى و يذهبان معا للمقهى  التى نفاجأ بأنها قد تحولت الى ميدان معركة سلاحها جمرات الفحم المتقد التى  يستخدمها متعاطى المخدرات و زجاجات الخمر الفارغة و  طبل هو الوحيد الجالس على كرسيه دون أن يحرك ساكنا و لكن على وجهه تعبير مفزع جدا تعبير رهيب جامد يثير الرهبة فى نفس الناظر له و فجأة تسقط زجاجة خمر فارغة على أم رأسه  فيسقط على الارض من كرسيه ليكتشف تلاميذه الثلاثة "النونة" و "عادل" و "بوسى" ان كاهنهم و أبيهم الروحى ميت منذ فترة طويلة دون ان يدرون  و أن زجاجة الخمر هى التى أسقطته فقط و الغريب ان الثلاثة لم  تصبهم اى حالة من الزعر لذلك فاول ما يخطر ببال النونة هو ان يبيعون السنتان الذهبيتان  المثيرتان للزعر التى كانتا فى مقدمة فكة (من المعروف ان محمود حميدة  قد خلع بالفعل اسنانه كاملة  ليمثل هذا الفيلم ثم قام بتركيب طاقم اسنان إصطناعية بعد  ذلك) و لكنهم كادوا يفتكون ببائع الاسنان الذهبية "جورج" (الممثل المرسى ابو العباس) لأنهم علما بأن طبل قبل موته قد باع اسنانه الذهبية للانفاق على تعاطى المخدرات و ان اسنانه الحالية لا تساوى اكثر من ثلاثة دولارات  فيرفع النونة سكينه بغضب على رقبة طبل بعنف و يصرخ:" عملتها فينا يا طبل يعنى اعملها معاك؟؟  " فيحاول عادل و بوسى منع النونة من قتل طبل و قد بدى للمشاهد ان عابد الشيطان لا يعرف معنى الموت اصلا و و لا يفهم ما هو الموت بل كل ما هنالك انهم متصورون انها خدعة فقط من طبل ليتلذذ بخداعهم و هم يريدون أن يعاقبوه اكبر عقاب ممكن على هذه الخدعة ثم يخطرون عشيقته "حُبة" التى تسقط فى بكاء مر يثير عجبهم ليستيقظوا على مفاجئة ان حبة لا تشاركهم معتقدهم الدينى و أنها تفهم الموت و تصدقه و تصر "حُبة" (الفنانة لبلبة) على اخطار عائلة طبل الحقيقية فيستغرب جدا النونة و بوسى و عادل و يتساءلون و هل لطبل عائلة أوليس  هو اول انسان خُلق على وجه الارض؟ فتقول لهم لا ان طبل هذا هو "نظمى عونى رسمى " رجل البنوك الذى كان يقطن فى فيلا بضاحية المعادى الثرية  قبل ارتداده عن المسيحية و تحوله الى كاهن لعبادة الشيطان . و ننتقل مع الكاميرا لداخل فيلا قديمة بحى المعادى على شاطئ نهر النيل  حيث تقطن أبنة طبل  منى  مع زوجها و أمها و هى شخصية  متسلطة جدا تذل زوجها و تذل والدتها و تحملهما مسئولية  الفضيحة الاجتماعية التى نتجت عن ارتداد "نظمى عونى رسمى" و تحوله الى كاهن لعبادة الشيطان  فتصل حبة الى الفيلا و تطلب مقابلة منى و تقول لها ان طبل مات فتصرخ "اخرسى اسمه نظمى بك رسمى  رجل البنوك المعروف" فتشعر حُبة بالحرج و تقول أقصد نظمى بك  فتأمرها  منى بثبات ان تخرج من البيت و تنتظرها بالخارج لترشدها عن الجثة و ترتدى ملابسها  تحاول امها و زوجها اثناءها عن التدخل فى موضوع موت طبل و يقولان لها انهم عائلة مسيحية ليس لها علاقة بطبل هذا و لكن منى تصر على انها يجب ان تُنسى العالم كله انه كان هناك شخص على وجه الكرة الارضية اسمه طبل و كل ما يجب ان يعرفوه  أن الذى مات هو رسمى بك و تذهب لوكر عبدة الشيطان مع حبة و تستلم الجثة و تذهب لإحضار مصمم أزياء ليصمم له بدلة عصرية يرتديها فى قبره و تحاول امها اثناؤها و تقول لها دعيه يلبس اى بدلة قديمة  فمن غير المعقول ان يعيش بلباس المجرمين و الغوغاء و يموت بلباس البكوات و لكن الفتاة تصر على موقفها و تبدأ تستعرض صيغة الاعلانات التى ستنشرها  فى  اعلانات الوفيات بالصحف و ترسل ايضا لإستدعاء طبيب اسنان  ليركب له طاقم اسنان بيضاء عظمية يدفن فيه ثم ترسل فى استدعاء خبير تجميل ليجرى له جراحة تجميل بعد موته لإخفاء ندبات الطعنات التى تعرض لها فى حياته الشيطانية و لترميم انفه المتهشم  ثم ترسل فى استدعاء مصمم تسريحات شعر نجوم السينما لقص شعره و ذقنه بعد موته  كل هذه الاشياء فى وسط اعتراضات الزوج و الام ثم تطلب من زوج عمتها  الذهاب لمتجر سمعان لشراء تابوت ايطالى من خشب الارو  الباهظ الثمن و تنتقل الكاميرا بنا فى سيارة زوج العمة مع العمة و هما ذاهبان الى لشراء التابوت و العمة غاضبة جدا من إنفاق ثلاثة او اربعة آلاف دولار فى شراء تابوت باهظ بينما يمكن شراء تابوت بأقل من مئة دولار بينما يقول لها الزوج ان الرجل يستحق التكريم لأنه بالرغم من أنه عاش حياته بطريركا للكباريهات(لاحظوا التعبير) و أسقفا لأندية القمار  و قسيسا لبيوت الدعارة  إلا أنه لم يحاول ابدا بيع الفيلا التى تقيم بها ابنته و زوجته  او حتى اعتراض طريقهم يوما لقد عاش بإسم جديد فى دين جديد ليس له علاقة برسمى بك الذى أشاعت زوجته و إبنته انه مات فسألته العمة الطامعة و كم تساوى الفيلا فقال لها لا أقل من ستمئة ألف دولار فقالت براحة اذا منى ليست مجنونة تنفق اربعين او خمسين الف دولار على جنازة ستحصل بسببها على ستمئة ألف دولار!
نعود لمنى لنجدها تتفق تليفونيا على استئجار سيارات ليموزين أمريكية سوداء على سقفها صلبان لتسير فى موكب طويل لنقل الجثة بعد تعديلها الى الكنيسة
و بعد أن تمت كل الترتيبات و تغيرت الجثة تماما بقيت منى تضحك و السعادة الغامرة تجتاحها  لتدخل فى حوار مع ذاتها نكتشف فيه ان سر سعادتها و سر انفاقها ببذخ فى هذا الامر هو انها أحست ان الشيطان قد سرق منها ابوها و انها احست بترتيبها لجنازة مسيحية راقية و بترتيبها لدفن ابيها فى مقبرة مسيحية و الصلاة على جثته فى كاتدرائية مسيحية  و نقل جثمانه فى سيارات فارهة ترفع الصلبان  أنها بذلك قد انتزعت رسمى بك من الشيطان مرة اخرى و اعادته للمسيحية؟  لقد انتصرت على الشيطان فيما ظنت  لقد وضح لنا انها لا تفهم من المسيحية الا مظاهرها فقط انها كغيرها من الكثير من المسيحيين فى مصر انهم محمديين اكثر من المحمديين و وثنيين أكثر من الوثنيين بسبب تأثرهم بوسائل الاعلام الوثنية المحمدية مع عدم وجود وسائل اعلام مسيحية*

*بقية الموضوع بأسفل من فضلك تابعه*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (13 فبراير 2006)

*بحب السيما ......................عندما لبس الارهابيين عباء&#1577*

*غير ان بوسى و النونة و عادل  يعودون لوكرهم فلا يجدون الجثة فيجن جنونهم فيعرفون من حبة انها سلمت الجثة لإبنته فيسارعون بالذهاب لبيت منى و يطلبون الانفراد بصديقهم طبل لوداعه فتقبل منى بسعادة ذلك حتى تتشفى فى الشيطان و هى تُرى أتباعه طبل بعد ان عاد مرة اخرى رسمى بك و لكن بمجرد ان ينفرد الثلاثة بطبل يعاتبونه قائلين " اهكذا ؟ استطاعوا ان يخدعوك و يلبسوك بدلة و يضعوك فى تابوت و و يسرقون اسنانك المعدنية المرعبة و يضعون لك اسنان طبيعية ؟ ويحلقون ذقنك و شعرك و يصلحون ندبات الطعنات فى وجهك و جسمك؟؟ و يسارعون بسرقة البدلة فيلبسها عادل بينما يسرقون الجثة و يهربون بها و يذهبون بسيارتهم ليأخذا معهم عشيقتا طبل حبة و شوقية و يسيران بالسيارة  و هو يحتسون الخمر و يتعاطون المخدرات و يضحكون و لكن حبة بدلا من ان تضحك لأن بداخلها شيئ من المعرفة المسيحية تبكى و تقول لطبل ان زبائنها كعاهرة جميعهم اكتشفوا انها حزينة جدا اليوم رغم انها اخفت الخبر عن الجميع خشية ان الزبائن لن يدفعون لها اجرها لو عرفوا ان طبل الذى كان يحميها قد مات ثم تسأل طبل  لمن تصبح عشيقة من بعده؟ أى من الذى يرثها ؟ و تدعى انه قال لها ان تصبح عشيقة للنونة و تدخل من النونة فى مشهد من القبل الدموية التى تشبه افتراس حيوان جائع لجيفة فيقلدهما بوسى و شوقية  و بينما ينظر عادل الذى يقود السيارة لبدلته التى سرقها بزهو شديد  و يظل الجميع يضحك بجنون و فى مشهد تشكيلى رائع يوضح مغزى العمل الدرامى كله السيارة تسير بإندفاع صاروخى داخل نفق مظلم(تم التصوير ليلا  بنفق أحمد حمدى تحت قناة السويس) و صوت ضحكات الشياطين الخمسة يتصاعد و هم يحتسون الخمر و المخدرات  ثم فجأة تنقلب الكاميرا بحيث يبان ان السيارة تجرى فى سقف النفق و أن ارضية النفق  هى سقفه ! و تقترب السيارة بسرعة رهيبة الى المنطقة المظلمة من النفق  و بمجرد دخولها و هى تسير فى السقف و ليس فى ارضية النفق الى المنطقة المظلمة تسكت ضحكات الخمسة فجأة و يسود صمت مرعب لثوانى و نسمع صوت طبل نفسه و هو يضحك بمفرده من دونهم ضحكة ماكرة و كانه يقول لهم ضحكت عليكم و خدعتكم و هناك كارثة تنتظركم الآن؟
فالنهاية المظلمة للنفق تمثل قاع الجحيم الذى سيعيش فيه عبدة الشياطين و اللات و الاوثان  أبديتهم
و أنقلاب الكاميرا عندما بدأت السيارة تندفع بسرعة جنونية نحو نهاية النفق تشير الى الارض التى نعيش فيها تلك هى السماوات بالنسبة للشياطين أى ان الارض التى نعيش فيها فى حياتنا بالجسد هى جنة الشياطين و جحيم اليسوعيين امثالنا و بمجرد ان دخلوا البقعة المظلمة  فقد دخل الشياطين من جنة الشياطين الى جحيم الشياطين و كاهنهم الاعظم إبليس كان منتظرهم فى القاع ليضحك بسعادة فقد أستطاع ان يحرم كل هؤلاء من الخلاص
تلك كانت نهاية فيلم "جنة الشياطين" و لقد كان متوجبا علينا تناول هذا الفيلم اولا  اذا كنا سنتناول اسامة جرجس فوزى و هانى جرجس فوزى بحياد  فى سقطتهما الرهيبة " بحب السيما" فالاخوين أسامة جرجس فوزى و هانى جرجس فوزى ليسا منافقين بالسليقة و لكنها هى مصر بلدنا اللعينة التى احتلها العرب المسلمين سنة 640ميلادية احتلالا استيطانيا بغيضا  جعل متوجبا على المسيحى فى مصر إلى اليوم ان يعلن البراءة من المسيحية و إخوته المسيحيين مليون مرة فى الثانية قبل ان يسمح له حتى بالتنفس  فنجد المسيحى يظل يردد دون صدق او اقتناع : صحيح اننى مسيحى و لكنى أكره امريكا عليها اللعنة و اسرائيل عليها اللعنة و روسيا عليها ألف لعنة و كل القوى النصرانية التنصيرية اليهودية الصهيونية فى العالم . لذلك فإن أكثر الناس عداء للمسيحية فى عصرنا الحالى هم الكتاب  و المخرجين المسيحيين  حيث يعتبر العداء للمسيحية فى أى عمل درامى هو الشرط الوحيد للحصول على التمويل و إذا كنت مسيحيا فإن كم العداء للمسيحية المطلوب منك هو قدر أعلى بكثير حتى لا تتهم من ناحية بأنك تحاول إرتكاب جريمة تنصير المسلمين من خلال فيلمك و من ناحية أخرى يستغل تطرفك فى العداء للمسيحية فى الدعاية الاسلامية بقولهم " أنظروا يا أخوة الجهاد والارهاب  المحمود بإذن اللات  لقد شهد شاهد من أهلها بحمد اللات"
لقد كان متوجبا على هانى جرجس فوزى و أسامة جرجس فوزى إذا أرادا ان يعملا فى السينما المصرية ان يعملا لدى الشركة العربية للانتاج السينمائى  التى اصبحت تحتكر صناعة السينما المصرية و هى شركة اسلامية متطرفة ليست كشركة البطريق التى تعودا العمل من خلالها  
و العمل لدى الشركة العربية التى ترفع شعار "أفلام تنطق بالهوية الاسلامية- أفلام نظيفة! مقاومة للغزو الثقافى" التى ترفض ان يعمل لديها ممثل مسيحى او مؤلف مسيحى او مخرج مسيحى او مصور مسيحى يعنى انك يجب ان تقدم لهم موضوعا يغريهم بالتخلى عن مبدأهم بمنع عمل ممثل مسيحى  او مؤلف مسيحى او مخرج مسيحى  أى انه يجب ان يكون موضوعا يشوه المسيحية و المسيحيين  فبالنسبة لجهات الانتاج الحكومية و الشركة الاحتكارية  تضع الامة القبطية فى خياراين لا ثالث لهما اما التجاهل التام او التشويه التام     و بالطبع تبرر هذه الشركة  أن جميع الاعمال التى تنتجها يتم دس خط درامى صغير داخلها دخيل على العمل معادى للمسيحية بحرية التعبير التى تطلقها للكاتب لديها غير اننا لا يمكن أن نقبل بأن هذه هى حرية التعبير لأن حرية التعبير دائما تسير فى إتجاهين أما الاستباحة فهى حرية تعبير فى اتجاه واحد اى ان تكون حرية التشويه و التحريض العنصرى الارهابى الجهادى الاستشهادى فإذا كانت حريتهم المزعومة تسير فى اتجاهين مثل حرية التعبير فى الغرب  فمن حق مخرج ان يقدم فيلم يشجع فيه على زواج المسيحية من المسلم و إعتناقها الاسلام و فى نفس الوقت من حق مخرج آخر يقدم فيلم  يهاجم فيه زواج المسيحية من مسلم  و يقدم فيه عاقبة علاقة الزنا النجسة تلك و يقدم وجهة نظره فى دين الاسلام ففكرة ان حرية التعبير تسير فى اتجاه واحد هو الاتجاه المعادى للمسيح فقط هى فكرة غبية مفضوحة لا تثير فى نفس سامعها الا السخرية و الاحتقار تجاه المنادى بها 
فالزعم بأن الهجوم على المسيحية و المسيحيين هو حوار أديان محمود و مقارنة اديان أكاديمية  يجب ان نمولها و نشجعها و نفعلها و نعظمها  و ننشرها  و ندرسها نؤازرها  و نساندها بينما اذا ناقش المسيحيين بعض الافكار و العقائد المحمدية بمنتهى الادب فهذا هجوم على شخص الرسول الاشهب و عقوبته قطع اللسان و قطع الارب و قطع الرأس و بسببه تحرق السفارات و تنفجر الاحزمة الناسفة و تدمر ممتلكات المسيحيين و تنسف الكنائس   تلك الفكرة مرفوضة من العالم كله و لا تخدع أحد إلا من إستمرأ ان يعيش مخدوعا غبيا مغفلا
* و فيلم "بحب السيما " كما قدمه أسامة فوزى هو فيلم مسروق مقتبس بنسبة100%  من الفيلم الايطالى الشهير " سينما الفردوس"CINEMA DE PARADISO و هو سيرة ذاتية للمخرج الايطالى المشهور جوزيف ترناتوريJOSIFE TERNATORY  و فيلم  " سينما الفردوس هو فيلم عن مخرج ايطالى مشهور يعلم فجاة و هو فى قمة نجاحه ان مُشغل الشريط السينمائى فى دار سينما الفردوس بقريته القديمة قد مات فترك كل أعماله و عاد لقريته البعيدة ليتذكر كيف استطاع هذا العامل البسيط فى دار السينما ان يحببه فى فن السينما و كيف ان دار السينما تلك كانت وسيلة الترفيه الوحيدة فى القرية و كان كل اهل القرية يتزاحمون عليها و كيف كان يقوم بعكس صورة السينما على اسطح المبانى المجاورة حتى يتمكن كل أهل القرية الذين لم يتمكنوا من الحصول على تذاكر من المشاهدة مجانا و كيف ان القسيس القديم لكنيسة القرية كان يعتبر ان دار سينما  الفردوس تلك منافسة للكنيسة و كيف ترك القرية ليدرس السينما فى روما تاركا وراؤه هذا الصديق الذى اصيب بالعمى نتيجة زيادته لكمية النيران التى يعكس ضوئها على الشريط السينمائى مما أدى لنشوب حريق  و حضر الجنازة و عاد لروما *
*كل ما فعله اسامة فوزى هو انه أدخل عدة خطوط درامية جانبية للخط الدرامى الرئيسى المسروق و امعن فى رسم و تأصيل ملامح الشخصيات بصورة كارهة حاقدة  صورة مشوهة بشدة 
و شخصيات الفيلم الرئيسية هى
(1)"عدلى" (ادى الدور محمود حميدة) إخصائى اجتماعى  دميم الخلقة عاجز جنسيا و قد قدم اسامة فوزى سبب صحى فى آخر الفيلم لعجزه الجنسى ألا و هو إصابته بمرض القلب؟ و لكنها نفس الصورة النمطية للانسان المسيحى التى تصر على تنميطها الحكومة المصرية ممثلة فى جهات الانتاج الحكومية و الرقابة و الازهر و جهة الانتاج الإحتكارية الخاصة و تلك الصورة الدائمة التى لا تتغير هى رجل  دميم جدا فى الشكل خجول جدا متلعثم عاجز جنسيا و زوجة جميلة جدا بدينة سليطة اللسان خليعة الملبس  شَبِقَة جنسيا جدا تتأجج بها نار الشهوة و تسير فى كل مكان و زمان باحثة عن الفحل المسلم الذى يتفضل بمناكحتها و الزوج يشاهدها  تمارس الجنس مع اخوته و احباؤه و معشوقيه الارهابيين فيكتم فى نفسه احزانه و يزداد انطواء على نفسة و انسكابا فى ذاته و يفرغ أحزانه فى كأس الخمر الى ان يموت ناقص عمر أو يتوب عن النصرانية الكافرة طبعا.
حتى ان محمود حميدة قد أضطر لتغيير شكله تماما بالمكياج حتى يكون مقنعا فى الصورة النمطية الاجبارية للانسان المسيحى فرأيناه يجز مقادم رأسه ليبدو أصلعا[[ تعليق بسيط منى: كان من شروط العهدة العمرية المفروضة من الارهابى المجرم عمر بن الخطاب على اجدادنا من النصارى الكفرة اهل البلاد الاصليين هى جز مقادم الرؤوس (حتى لا تعجب بهن امهات المؤمنين) ]] كما كان يسير حافيا لأنه من غير المسموح للانسان المسيحى ان يكون طويل القامة و قد حرص مخرج الفيلم فى التصوير على استخدام كل مهاراته فى اظهاره قصير القامة بشدة رغم ان محمود حميدة طوله لا يقل عن 185سنتيمترا و كان محمود حميدة  و يسير بطريقة منحنية .... يا للعجب الا يخجلون أبدا؟
 و الغريب انه بالرغم من اصرار اسامة فوزى على التاكيد كل لحظة ان عدلى رجل متدين فعدلى كما نرى لا يعرف شيئ عن المسيحية سوى انها هى نفسها الدين الاسلامى الذى يخلص  فيه الناس بالعبادات الميكانيكية مثل اللف حول الحجر الاسود فى مكة
(2)"نعمات" زوجته( ادت الدور العاهرة ليلى احمد علوى) ناظرة مدرسة ابتدائية كانت مدرسة رسم  و هى مصابة بمرض الوسواس القهرى (مرض نفسى يجعل الانسان متشككا فى قدراته و فاشلا فى التفريق بين الحقيقة و الخيال فهو مثلا اذا قرر إغلاق الباب فإنه كأى انسان طبيعى يرى طيفا لنفسه و هو يغلق الباب  فى المراكز الايحائية للمخ و لكن المريض بالوسواس  لا يستطيع ان يعرف اذا كان هذا الطيف ايحائى أم جزء من الذاكرة اى انه حدث بالفعل و تلك الصورة هى فى الذاكرة و ليس الايحاء  فتعيد أغلاق البابا مئة مرة مثلا و هكذا و تظل متشككة اذا كانت اغلقته ام لا)و لكنها توقفت عن الرسم بسبب رفض زوجها لرسم صور النساء و الرجال العراة الذين تهوى زوجته رسمهم و هى تكره رسم اى شيئ فى الدنيا الا الرجال و النساء العراة  تتحرق شوقا لممارسة الجنس بينما زوجها غير شغوف بالناحية الجنسية بسبب حالته الصحية 
[[ تعليق بسيط منى: نفس الصورة النمطية الدائمة الدائبة التى تصرفها الحكومة المصرية و أزهرها  و مخابراتها و رقابتها و جهاتها الانتاجية للإنسان المسيحى فى جميع الاعمال الدرامية المصرية  فالانسان المسيحى هو إمرأة جميلة بدينة سليطة اللسان خليعة الملبس شَبِقَة جنسيا تتحرق شوقا لممارسة الجنس مع اى احد و فى أى وقت و فى أى مكان  و رجل قصير القامة دميم الخلقة متلعثم الصوت عاجز جنسيا  يتحمل  فجور زوجته بصمت و يفرغ همه فى شرب الخمر و السكر و يموت ناقص عمر]]
(3) "نعيم" (ادى الدور الطفل الغبى ثقيل الظل يوسف عثمان) طفل يتميز بالشكل الغبى و ربما اختاره  اسامة فوزى بسبب ملامح الغباء الحاد التى تقفز من خلال زجاج نظارته الغليظة  المتقوصة و هو طفل انتهازى استغلالى يتتبع خطايا الناس ليبتزهم يسب و يلعن الرب و لا يعرف شيئا عن المسيحية و يتعامل مع المسيحية بطريقة اسلامية الناس فيها يخلصون بأعمالهم بينما هو يعشق الخطية لذلك لا داعى ليقيد نفسه و يمتنع عن ممارسة الخطيئة ما دام هو من اهل النار لأنه مهما قلل من استفادته بلذة الخطية سيظل من اهل النار لا محالة!
(4)" نعيمة" (أدى الدور فتاة بدينة جدا فى العاشرة من العمر) إبنة عدلى و نعمات فتاة بدينة جدا و تزداد بدانة بإستمرار بسبب حبها الشديد للحلويات و هى فتاة جميلة و مع ذلك لديها شعور دفين انها قبيحة جدا بسبب  تركيز امها المصابة بالوسواس القهرى على محاولة منعها من الاكل حتى ينخفض وزنها و تظل تنهرها كلما أكتشفت انها كانت تأكل فى غفلة من امها  و هى منعزلة تماما عن كل مشاكل الدنيا و غارقة بشدة فى مشكلتها  تريد ان تأكل الى ان تشعر بالاشباع من الاكل و فى نفس الوقت تعيب بدانتها على سوء المرايا و سوء الملابس و ليس على شراهتها فى الاكل و لم يكن لهذه الفتاة اى دور درامى فى الاحداث  ربما أضافها الكاتب امعانا فى اخفاء سرقته لفيلم سينما الفردوس
(5) "نعمة" شقيقة الزوجة (أدت الدور منة شلبى نجمة السينما المصرية الاكثر انتشارا الآن و هى فتاة قصيرة القامة بدينة  أكثر بنات جيلها من الممثلات موهبة فى فن التمثيل  و هى إبنة راقصة الكباريهات المصرية الاولى فى الثمانينات سهير جلال  و ابنة اخت المطرب الشعبى القديم  شفيق جلال) و المفترض وفقا للرواية ان "نعمة" فتاة فى السابعة عشر من العمر شَبِقَة جنسيا جدا تتحرق شوقا لممارسة الجنس فى اى مكان و فى أى لحظة و مع اى احد حتى أنها مارسته فى داخل منارة الكنيسة فى أحد مشاهد الفيلم .[[ تعليق بسيط منى: نفس الصورة النمطية الدائمة الدائبة التى تصرفها الحكومة المصرية و أزهرها  و مخابراتها و رقابتها و جهاتها الانتاجية للإنسان المسيحى فى جميع الاعمال الدرامية المصرية  فالانسان المسيحى هو إمرأة جميلة بدينة سليطة اللسان خليعة الملبس شَبِقَة جنسيا تتحرق شوقا لممارسة الجنس مع اى احد و فى أى وقت و فى أى مكان  و رجل قصير القامة دميم الخلقة متلعثم الصوت عاجز جنسيا  يتحمل  فجور زوجته بصمت و يفرغ همه فى شرب الخمر و السكر و يموت ناقص عمر]]
(6)"نعيمة الكبيرة" حماة عدلى و أم نعيمة زوجته (قامت بهذا الدور عايدة عبد العزيز الممثلة البدينة جدا القبيحة جدا عالية الصوت جدا و هى زوجة أحمد عبد الحليم الاستاذ بأكاديمية الفنون المسرحية و الممثل متوسط المستوى و المخرج المسرحى متواضع المستوى)و هى أبشع أمرأة شاهدتها على شاشة السينما المصرية فى تاريخها كله لم أجد أبدا إمرأة بهذه البشاعة تثير فيك حالة من الرغبة فى القيئ بمجرد ان تراها فهى علاوة على كونها نفس الصورة النمطية التى تصرفها الحكومة المصرية للمرأة المسيحية أى أمرأة بدينة سليطة اللسان خليعة الملبس شَبِقَة جنسيا تتحرق شوقا لممارسة الجنس مع اى احد و فى أى وقت و فى أى مكان و لكن هناك تعديلات رئيسية فى الصورة النمطية فهى إمرأة قبيحة جدا جدا جدا  كما ان وصف سليطة اللسان هو وصف مؤدب جدا فهى و الحق يقال إمرأة قذرة اللسان أو قل إمرأة نتنة اللسان فى الحقيقة لم أرى إمرأة فى حياتى لسانها قذر لتلك الدرجة و لم أرى فيلما مصريا فى تاريخ السينما المصرية فيه ألفاظ بقذارة الالفاظ التى جرت على لسان هذه المرأة .. إنها ألفاظ لم أرى لها مثيلا فى السينما المصرية من قبل (مثل كلام هذه المرأة عن البراز الآدمى و عملية التبرز و العضو المستخدم فى التبرز و عن تفاصيل ممارسة الجنس و اسماء هذه الاعضاء الجنسية)إلفاظ لها العجب كل العجب خاصة و انها لم تكن تلعب اى دور رئيسى فى دراما الفيلم بل اننى أأكد انه لو تم حذف دور نعمات الكبيرة بالكامل و جعلوا مثلا ام نعيمة زوجة عدلى إمرأة ميتة منذ عشرات السنوات ما كان المشاهد قد شعر بأى نقص فى الفيلم . لذلك فإننى و بمنتهى الموضوعية استطيع ان أأكد ان دور نعمات الكبيرة هذا دخيل تماما على دراما الفيلم دور تم إقحامه فى السيناريو فقط لتشويه المرأة المسيحية بصورة أكبر بكثير من التشويه الذى يلحق بها بفعل الصورة النمطية الدائمة الدائبة للمرأة المسيحية فى وسائل الاعلام المصرية حكومية و خاصة ... إن وجود هذا الدور فى السيناريو رغم انه أصلا كما سنتعرض له سيناريو يعانى مما يوصف فى عالم السينما ب اللونجير le longe`re  او الترهل  لهو دليل قطعى على ان مؤلف الفيلم هانى جرجس فوزى و مخرجه أسامة جرجس فوزى قد أٌجبرا قسرا من قبل الشركة المنتجة على اضافة هذا الدور العنصرى  القذر حتى يمعنوا فى تشويه المرأة المسيحية الى أقصى درجة  و أعتقد ان اسلوب هانى جرجس فوزى و أسامة جرجس فوزى السينمائى الذى يفتقر تماما للترهل ينفى ان إضافة هذا الدور كان خطأ منهما بل هو من تدخلات الجهة المنتجة  . أضف الى قذارة اللسان قذارة بيتها و أعتقد ان هذا هو عمل المخرج أسامة جرجس فوزى حتى ان هذه المرأة -رغم انها تعيش فى القاهرة و فى حى غير عشوائى  بل و الاسرة متيسرة ماديا لأن زوج هذه المرأة كما سنتعرض لشخصيته رجل راقى و يمتلك ورشة خراطة ميكانيكية - كانت تترك الدجاج و البط و الاوز يسيرون فى وسط المنزل مع أفراد الاسرة و يتبرزون على  مقاعد المنزل و اسرته و افراد الاسرة يجلسون على روث هذه الطيور و ينامون عليه!!!  أما عن بخل هذه المراة و طمعها و حبها للمال فحدث و لا حرج  حتى انها كانت تكتب تاريخ و ساعة خروج البيضة من الدجاجة و رقم الدجاجة التى باضت البيضة على كل بيضة قبل ان تضعها فى سلة البيض و عندما ترسل ابنتها"نعمة" لطهو بيضة تقول لها البيضة التى خرجت بتاريخ كذا الساعة كذا؟  حتى أن تلك المرأة قد قامت بمحاولة قتل حماتها خنقا عندما إكتشفت ان هناك بيضة ناقصة من السلة الممتلئة بمئات البيض ظنا منها ان حماتها قد أكلت بيضة خلسة؟ 
(6)"نعيم الكبير" او الاسطى نعيم (قام بالدور الدكتور رؤوف مصطفى) و هو رجل يمتلك ورشة خراطة ميكانيكية يهتم جدا بتسريح شعره فقط لا غير و ليس له اى اهتمام بالحياة فى اى شيئ و ليس له علاقة باولاده او بناته و لا يتدخل فى حياتهم بأى صورة من صور التدخل بالمرة؟ بل اننا لم نسمع له صوت منذ اول مشهد له و حتى مشهد موته آخر مشهد فى الفيلم؟؟؟؟
(7)"يوسف" شقيق "نعمة" و "نعيمة" زوجة "عدلى" أى خال "نعيم الصغير" و هذه الشخصية هى نفسها شخصية مُشغل شريط السينما فى فيلم سينما الفردوس  أى الشخص الذى عرف  الطفل الصغير على فن السينما و حببه فيه و هو شاب فى الثامنة عشر من العمر قصير القامة ضعيف البنية أصفر الوجه ضعيف الصحة فاشل فى دراسته و يهوى فن السينما و يذهب لحضور فيلم سينمائى يوميا و يحب النجمة الامريكية استير ويليامز و يدخل افلامها اربعة او خمسة مرات لكل فيلم ثم يعود ليحكى احداث الفيلم لنعيم الصغيرو فينشئ فى نفس نعيم الصغير حب السينما التى لم يسبق له ان دخلها و لا يعرف عنها شيئ غير من حكايات خاله يوسف مدمن السينما و نتيجة لذلك يبدا نعيم الصغير فى الالحاح على والده و والدته ليدخلوه السينما مرة واحدة فقط  و هذا الالحاح الذى يفجر كل الاحداث فى الفيلم كما سنرى  ثم يبدأ الطفل فى تتبع اسرار و خطايا كل أفراد الاسرة لإبتزازهم لإجبارهم على ادخاله السينما
(8) "جرس" عشيق "نعمة" أخت "نعيمة" زوجة "عدلى"(قام بالدور نجم غناء السالساه و الفلامنجو الفنان إدواردوو و قد بدا ادواردوو  حياته مطربا للاغانى الاسبانية و البرتغالية ثم بدا بتعريب تلك الاغانى و لكن لم يصادف نجاح كبير و كان هذا الدور الصغير اول ادواره فى عالم السينما بعده قام بدور كبير فى فيلم "حريم كريم" الصيف الماضى و أصبح يصنف كممثل كوميدى و ليس مطربا) و وفقا للسيناريو "جرس" خادم فى الكنيسة المقابلة لمنزل أسرة "نعيمة" و هوعشيق "نعمة" يمارس معها الجنس فى داخل منارة الكنيسة و هو الخادم الموكل اليه ضرب اجراس الكنيسة ؟ كما يراقب بيت نعمة من أعلى منارة الكنيسة ليذهب لنعمة فى البيت عند انصراف كل أفراد الاسرة ليمارس مع نعمة الجنس فى منزلها و هو شاب كاذب حيث اوهم نعمة انه حاصل على بكالوريوس التجارة و ادارة الاعمال بينما هو مفصول لتكرار مرات الرسوب فى الثانوى المهنى التجارى؟
(9)" المِقَدِسَة فيروزة" والدة "عدلى" (قامت بالدور الممثلة القبطية الشهيرة و استاذة الاداء التمثيلى الدكتورة نادية رفيق  و نحن نربأ بالدكتورة نادية رفيق الخادمة الورعة التى لها ايادى بيضاء على الحركة الفنية القبطية كلها و التى أفنت حياتها فى خدمة الرب من خلال موهبتها التمثيلية و التى تمتلك من الموهبة الفنية و الثقافة و الجمال ما كان من الممكن أن يمكنها ان ارادت ان تتربع على عرش فن المسرح فى مصر لولا ان هذه السيدة ليس لديها أى استعداد لتقديم تنازلات أخلاقية) و على العموم فإن هذه الشخصية هى الشخصية الوحيدة المسيحية الايجابية فى الفيلم فهى إمرأة قعيدة الفراش عجوزة  متدينة الوحيدة التى تفهم كيف يتم الخلاص فى المسيحية و الوحيدة التى تحفظ آيات من الكتاب المقدس فى شخصيات السيناريو و الوحيدة التى تعرف معنى العمل الفدائى ليسوع على الصليب و أن الخلاص ليس بالاعمال بل بقبول فداء المسيح و هى الوحيدة التى تعرف كيف تغفر و كيف تسامح من بين كل شخصيات السيناريو و الوحيدة المؤمنة بالمسيحية فى شخصيات السيناريو الذين جميعهم مسيحيين فى خانة الديانة فى البطاقة الشخصية فقط*
*بقية الموضوع بأسفل من فضلك تابعه*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (13 فبراير 2006)

*بحب السيما ..............عندما لبس الارهابيين عباءة &#1575*

*بقيت نقطة واحدة أود ان اشير اليها هى ان الكاتب هانى جرجس فوزى قد جعل العائلة التى تدور احداث الفيلم فى اوساطها عائلة مختلطة العرقية اى ما يعرف ب MIX. MARIAGE FAMILY كل أفراد العائلة من الطائفة الانجليكانية الشقيقة  ما عدا شخصية زوج الابنة "عدلى" و أمه" المِقدسة فيرروزة" فقط لا غير و لا أعلم لماذ أصر المؤلف على هذه الوضعية و هناك ثلاثة تفسيرات لذلك فما قالته إسعاد يونس مُنفذة الانتاج بالشركة العربية للانتاج السينمائى هو أن المخرج بحث عن كنيسة بحى شبرا لتصوير مشاهد الفيلم التى تدور داخل كنيسة و ان كل الكنائس القبطية الارثوذكسية  و كل الكنائس الكاثوليكية  رفضت رفضا باتا السماح بتصوير مشاهد ممارسة الجنس بين نعمة و جرس و مشاهد كثيرة مخزية داخل الكنيسة فقط كنيسة أنجليكانية واحدة  بموقف أحمد حلمى السابق بحى شبرا وافقت على التصوير فيها فتم تحويل شخصيات الفيلم كلها تقريبا الى الطائفة الانجليكانية 
بينما فسر أسامة جرجس فوزى ذلك بأن الفيلم هى قصة حقيقية لمؤلفه هانى جرجس فوزى و هانى جرجس فوزى من عائلة مختلطة العرقيةMIX. MARIAGE FAMILY 
بينما قال هانى جرجس فوزى نفسه أن السبب  فى الهجوم الشديد على الفيلم ليس انه شَوّه المسيحيين بل انه يقدم MIX. MARIAGE FAMILY و الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية تتنكر لتلك العائلات و تتعامل معهم على انهم  كائنات منحلة يجب تجنبها؟؟؟؟؟[[ تعليق بسيط منى: الاقرب للصواب هو كلام اسعاد يونس لأن هانى جرجس فوزى و اسامة جرجس فوزى شقيقان و ليس من المعقول ان هذا منMIX. MARIAGE FAMILY و ذاك قبطى ارثوذكسى كما ان كل الكنائس هاجمت بشدة و بعنف الفيلم كل ما هنالك ان بعض القساوسة الانجليكان حاولوا ان يخففوا الانتقاد عن القس ابراهيم بطرس- الذى ارتكب خطيئة السماح بتصوير مشاهد الفيلم الخارجة فى كنيسته التى هو مؤتمن عليها من قبل الرب و نحن نصلى للرب ان يسامحه- فقالوا فقط نحن نستغرب لماذا هاج أحباؤنا و أشقاؤنا الاقباط بشدة ضد هذا الفيلم فقط بينما صمتوا طوال خمسين عاما او ستين عاما من التشويه المتعمد للشخصية المسيحية فى كل وسائل الاعلام  و تساءلوا هل لأن المؤلف و المخرج مسيحيان و نحن لا نكون أسودا الا على بعضنا البعض و مع اعداءنا نكون حمائم وارفة؟؟ و لا تعليق لى على كلام خدام إلهى يسوع المسيح من الآباء الانجليكان غير ما يرد بتوقيعى فى اسفل كل مداخلة: كنت فى سبيك مجبرا ..كنت فى قيدك مرغما...كنت فى صمتك مكرها. أما عن كلام هانى جرجس فوزى فلا تعليق لى عليه الا ان الاقباط كانوا ينظرون بحقد لإخوتهم الانجليكان لان الحكومة لم تكن تمعن فى اضطهاد الطائفة الانجليكانية كما تمعن فى اضطهاد الطائفة القبطية الارثوذكسية طبعا ليس حبا فى المذهب البروتستانتى بل لان الطائفة الانجليكانية كانت صغيرة جدا جدا و لكن بعد التضخم الكبير للطائفة الانجليكانية حتى انها الان تتعدى مليون و ربع انسان أصبحت الحكومة تضطهدهم بنفس قدر اضطهادها للاقباط و ربما اكثر لذلك أصبح الاقباط ينظرون لأخوتهم الانجليكان نظرة تعاطف و محبة و وحدة و توحد بعد أن كانوا ينظرون لهم نظرة حقد و لا أدل على ذلك من الصلوات المشتركة التى تضم خمسة آلاف مصلى من كافة الطوائف و المذاهب و العرقيات التى تستضيفها الكنائس و الكاتدرائيات القبطية بل و الصحارى و البرارى و قمم الجبال فى مصر و التى أصبحت أحداث تتكرر تقريبا كل ثلاثة أشهر فى مصر ...عيب عليك الكذب يا اخ هانى!]]
و فيلم بحب السيما  تدور أحداثه فى45 مشهد مسرحى طويل و هو ما يعنى ان مجهودا أضافيا موضوع على المخرج لتكوين فيلم من 45 مشهد طويل بدلا من 120مشهد قصير مما سيصيب المشاهد بالملل و هذا الاسلوب معروف بالسينما بإسم long scene او المشهد المسرحى الطويل
* المشهد الاول:و هو مشهد ما قبل المقدمة فيه نسمع صوت الراوى (الفنان شريف منير)يروى قصةحياته و هو طفلا فيعرفنا على جيرانه و يقول ان بينما ان الاقباط منهم يكثرون الانجاب!(يبدو ان انجاب الاقباط يضايق الاخوة فى الشركة العربية للانتاج السينمائى) فإن الانجليكان مشغولون بالصلاة و لكن دائما صلواتهم تنتهى بمشاجرات و يصور المخرج مشاجرة بين مجموعة من الانجليكان يضربون بعضهم و يشتمون بعضهم اثناء الصلاة بينما يصف بيت جارهم القبطى رشاد بأنه مستعمرة عراة لان العائلة كلها تبقى فى البيت بالملابس الداخلية فقط! ثم يشير لمنزله و يقول و هذه جدتى لابى تصلى و يتجسس على صلاتها الصامتة الدامعة الخاشعة ثم و هذا ابى يصلى  و هو يصرخ فى صلاته بزعر اعلم يا رب اننى من اهل جهنم لا محالة ...اعلم يارب أننى  سألقى فى بحيرة من نارو كبريت لا محالة لماذا يا رب..
*المشهد الثانى: مقدمة الفيلم و أسماء الابطال و الفنيين و المؤلف و المخرج
*المشهد الثالث: صباح يوم جديد  الطفل يتجسس بسخرية على صلاة ابيه الذى يصرخ " يا رب اريد ان اكون مثل اللص اليمين  يا بخت اللص اليمين عاش أعظم حياة امضاها فى الملذات و الجنس و القتل ثم و فى الثوانى الاخيرة انت سامحته و اخذته معك للملكوت .إننى أتمنى ان امارس الجنس و لكنى اخشى يا رب أن اموت و انا امارسه !! انها أقذر موته ان اموت مفضوحا دنسا[[ تعليق بسيط منى: حتى تلك اللحظة لم يكن المشاهد قد علم ان عدلى مصاب بمرض القلب فى الستينات من القرن الماضى حيث لم يكن فى مصر لا دواء و لا علاج و كان الطب المصرى منفصل عن الطب العالمى بعشرات السنوات الضوئية و لعل هذا هو سبب ان عدلى يخاف بشدة من ممارسة الجنس بسبب تحريم الاطباء ذلك عليه بسبب حالة القلب غير ان المؤلف لم يكشف لنا حقيقة مرض عدلى الذى يمنعه من ممارسة الجنس و من ملاعبة ابنه و يجبره على قمع شقاوة ابنه الا فى المشاهد الاخيرة من الفيلم- كما تشى الصلوتين اللائى صلاهن عدلى كيف انه تسيطر عليه فكرة ان الخلاص بالاعمال و هى فكرة اسلامية دخيلة على المسيحية  " فان كان بالنعمة فليس بعد بالاعمال و الا فليست النعمة بعد نعمة و ان كان بالاعمال فليس بعد نعمة و الا فالعمل لا يكون بعد عملا  ( رو 11 : 6 )" و فعلا قبل انتشار الفضائيات و الاذاعات المسيحية لم يكن السواد الاعظم من المسيحيين فى مصر يعلمون شيئا عن دينهم]] بينما الطفل يسمع ابوه يقول هذا الكلام فيتيقن انه اذا كان ابيه المتزمت من اهل النار فهو ايضا من اهل النار و اذا كان لا محالة بينه و بين النار فليشبع غرائزه من الخطية اذا فتشده أمه بعيدا عن حجرة صلاة ابيه  ناهرة اياه على تجسسه على صلوات ابيه و تحثه على الاستعداد لمغادرة المنزل للذهاب لمنزل جدته لأمه"نعيمة الكبيرة " ليبقى معها لحين عودة امه من عملها بينما  شقيقته نعيمة تلعن المرآه لأنها اظهرتها بدينة ثم تذهب شاكية لامها من زى المدرسة الذى يظهرها بدينة و تطالبها بإعداد الزى الثانى الواسع فترفض الام لان الوقت ضيق فييخرج الاب من صلاته الى عمله فيجد لبس ابنته قصير فيعترض بحدة و يذهب لعمله فتقول الام  أى صلاة تلك التى يصليها و هو يملأ الدنيا  كلاما بهذه الحدة و العنف؟
*المشهد الرابع: مرور الطفل نعيم فى الشارع مع أمه و هو يركز على إعلان فيلم إسمه" الراهبة الطروب"![[ تعليق قصير:اى فيلم هذا الذى يسمى الراهبة الطروب خاصة و أن كلمة طروب معناها المراة التى تطرب لسماعها كلمات الغزل الحسى؟؟ لم أسمع فى حياتى بهذا الفيلم الذى يشى بالصورة التى بغت الشركة المنتجة للفيلم ان ترسخها عن المسيحية]] يدخل الطفل مع والدته من سلم منزل الجدة لتتسلمه الجدة بينما الطفل يركز ببصره على ما تحت السلم حيث لاحظ ان خالته"نعمة"مختبئة تحت السلم هى و عشيقها جرس يمارسان الجنس!
*المشهد الخامس: الخال يوسف يحكى للطفل نعيم قصة الفيلم السينمائى الذى شاهده بالامس  و يقطع الكلام صراخ حماة الجدة و الجدة تحاول اغتيالها بخنقها بحجة سرقتها لبيضة من سلة البيض و أكلها خلسة؟
*المشهد السادس: فى المدرسة الابتدائية "نعمات"ناظرة المدرسة تقف تلقى خطبة فى طابور المدرسة عن اهمية التبول و التبرز بالطريقة الصحيحة فى مراحيض المدرسة حتى لا تصبح رائحتها كريهة بينما مفتش التربية الفنية بطرس(( قام بدوره الفنان العبرانى زكى فطين  إبن الفنانة العبرانية ليلى مراد و قد تخصص فى تمثيل دور الشخص المسيحى غريب الاطوار؟ راجع فيلم مرسيدس الذى قام فيه بدور البطولة "ابانوب" او "نوبى")) يشعر بإشمئذاذ من كلمات الناظرة و الصور التى تملا حوائط المدرسة و يحاول قلبها فيفاجا بأن خلفها صور لرجال و نساء عراة فيسألها عن السبب فتقول ان الظهر صور قديمة كانت ترسمها قبل الزواج و ان الوجه صور رسمتها لتناسب حوائط المدرسة فيدعى اعجابه بالصور العارية و يطالبها بإحضارها اليه فى معرضه الخاص لعرضها لها فتسعد بشدة
* المشهد السابع:عدلى فى المدرسة الثانوية التى يعمل بها كإخصائى اجتماعى مجتمعا بطالب فقير  رفيع جدا ضعيف البنية يرتدى ملابس رثة و يشكوا بدموعه السخينة من ذل الفقر الذى يعانيه هو و اسرته فيدخل عدلى لناظر المدرسة ليطلب مبلغ  خمسة دولارات على وجه السرعة من صندوق الخدمات الطلابية فيخطره الناظر بأن ميزانية الصندوق قد نفدت و ان عليه الانتظار للعام القادم فينفعل بشدة و يقول ان الطلبة الفقراء لم يحصلوا على سنتا واحدا من الميزانية النافدة و ان الناظر هو الذى بددها على تسفير ابناؤه و زوجته و اقاربه فى رحلات المدرسة على نفقة الصندوق بإعتبار ان هؤلاء الاثرياء هم فقراء و يعتدى على الناظر بالضرب و الناظر يهدده بانه عضو فى منظمة الاتحاد الاشتراكى العربى و انه سيلقى به فى المعتقل على هذه الجريمة الشنعاء فيخرج من المكتب الى الولد و يعطيه كل الاموال التى بجيبه و يقول له انها من ميزانية صندوق الخدمات الطلابية
*المشهد الثامن: الجدة "نعيمة الكبيرة" تلقى بأوانى الشرب(القلل) فى الشارع فوق راس حماتها التى حضر بقية ابناءها لأخذها من بيت هذه المرأة الشريرة قبل ان تقتلها و "نعمات الكبيرة" سعيدة لانها استطاعت التخلص من هذه المراة المسنة و تتقول عليها بألفاظ نابية قذرة لم اسمع بمثيلها فى تاريخ السينما المصرية و لا العالمية
*المشهد التاسع: فى منزل عدلى الطفل "نعيم الصغير" يطلب من ابيه السماح لخاله بإصطحابه معه الى السينما هذه الليلة  فيرفض فيبدا الطفل فى ضرب ابيه بعنف شديد و مع ذلك فالاب يصبر فإذا بزوجته تنهره هو و تطالبه برحمة الطفل و تركه يذهب للسينما فيقول لها بأن عيونه قد تفتحت على السينما بسبب مخالطته اخوها مدمن السينما و انه يريد ان يبقى "نعيم مع امه هو المقدسة فيروزة أثناء وجود "نعمات " فى العمل بدلا من ذهابه لبيت امها هى المليئ بالخطيئة لأن امها إمرأة نابية بذيئة و والدها مدمن خمر و اختها منحلة اخلاقيا و أخوها فاشل فى دراسته و مدمن سينما فتصرخ اتعايرنى بعائلتى ؟؟ ان هذا المنزل مفتوح بسبب تعبى على ماكينة الخياطة لأنك تنفق كل مرتبك على الحسنات التى تدفعها من جيبك الخاص للطلبة الفقراء و القروض التى تقرضها لأخوتك كل شهر؟ فينسحب من امامها قائلا ان داخل ليصلى فإذا بها تلعن الدين و الصلاة و تلعن الذات الإلهية [[ تعليق قصير منى: لو ان شخصية مسلمة فى فيلم مصرى لعنت اللات إله المحمديين هل كانت الرقابة و ازهرها سيجيزون الفيلم ؟؟تلك هى الاستباحة  الاستباحة هى الحرية فى اتجاه واحد فقط  بينما الحرية تكون فى كل الاتجاهات]]
*المشهد العاشر: الزوجة نعيمة عارية تماما فى الحمام بينما ابنها نعيم معها فى الحمام يتفرس فى عريها  فتبتسم له "يا شقى!" فيطالبها بالعودة لمطالبة ابيه بالسماح له بالذهاب للسينما مع خاله او تتركه يذهب دون ان يعلم ابيه فتقول انها ستفكر ثم ترتدى قميص نوم فاضح و تذهب للزوج تحاول اغراؤه بممارسة الجنس فيرفض بحجة انه صائم[[ تعليق بسيط منى: نعلم فى آخر الفيلم ان الرجل مصاب بمرض عضال فى القلب و ان الاطباء منعوه من ممارسة الجنس و لكن لم نعلم لماذا أراد المؤلف هانى جرجس فوزى من بطله عدلى ان يتكتم الخبر على زوجته و ابناؤه  هل اراد المؤلف ان يرسخ الصورة النمطية الدائمة الدائبة عن الانسان المسيحى بأنه إمرأة جميلة بدينة سليطة اللسان خليعة الملبس شَبِقَة جنسيا تتحرق شوقا لممارسة الجنس مع اى احد و فى أى وقت و فى أى مكان  و رجل قصير القامة دميم الخلقة متلعثم الصوت عاجز جنسيا  يتحمل  فجور زوجته بصمت و يفرغ همه فى شرب الخمر و السكر و يموت ناقص عمر]]
*المشهد الحادى عشر: الزوج بمفرده فى فراشه يطلب من الرب ان يسامحه بسبب رغبته الجنسية فى زوجته و يلوم  زوجته بشدة على هذه الرغبة
*المشهد الثانى عشر : نعيم يسير فى مدرسة امه الابتدائية فيسمع تلميذات يتكلمن فى الجنس فيضربهن بعنف  و نظرا لانهن يعرفن انه ابن الناظرة يصبرن على ضربه ثم تعرض عليه واحدة منهن ان تدخل معه دورة المياه لتريه ملابسها الداخلية فيرفض و يضربها ثم يسرق منها شطيرة محشوة بالمربى التى يحبها مقابل الا يخطر والدته ثم يشاهد مجموعة من الاطفال فى نفس المدرسة يتكلمون فى الجنس فيبتزهم حتى لا يقول لوالدته و يأخذ من احدهم أوراق لعب قمار عليها صور لنساء عاريات كرشوة مقابل عدم إخطاره لوالدته
*المشهد الثالث عشر:الزوجة نعمات تذهب للمعرض الخاص لممدوح بطرس مفتش الرسم لتسلمه لوحة لرجل عارى كانت قد رسمتها و هى طالبة فيبدى إعجاب هائل بها و يطالبها بعرضها عنده فى المعرض و يدور بينهما حديث عن عدم قدرتها على رسم العراة الآن لأن زوجها سيمنعها من احضار رجال عراة لرسمهم فى المنزل لأنه متدين فيخبرها بأنه أصلا ملحد و أنه أعتقل فى بداية الثورة لأنه شيوعى و انه خرج من المعتقل ليكتشف ان جميع زملاؤه اما اصبحوا ممالئين للسلطة المعادية للشيوعية او هاجروا و انه وحيد حاليا و يكره كل من يظن انه يفهم مصلحتنا اكثر منا[[ تعليق بسيط منى: تمسك كل الاسلاميين المحمديين الذين ارتدوا عباءة المدافعين عن الحرية دفاعا عن هذا الفيلم بعبارة ممدوح رياض تلك ليستدلوا منها على انه فيلم رمزى عن الحرية فى كل زمان و مكان و أوان و أنه ليس المقصود منه شتم المسيحية ؟؟ شيئ غريب جدا وقت ان كان الفيلم يعرض بالعام الماضى قرأت اكثر من خمسمئة مقال عن عظمة الحرية فى موقع الارهاب اون لاين؟؟ و من الذى يكتب عن الحرية فى موقع الارهاب اون لاين  العنصر الارهابى يوسف القرضاوى و العنصر الارهابى طارق البشرى و العنصر الارهابى محمود بكرى و العنصر الارهابى مصطفى بكرى و العنصر الارهابى عصام العريان و العنصر الارهابى محمد جمال حشمت و العنصر الارهابى محمد عمارة و العنصر الارهابى عبد الصبور شاهين و العنصر الارهابى عمر خالد   حتى اننى انا الانسان المتحرر قد خاطبت نفسى قائلا لقد أصبحت الحرية من الآن بفضل فيلم بحب السيما  مزبلة يلقى فيها كل ارهابى بقمامته  لم تعد الحرية التى يتحدثون عنها أهلا لان أحبها و اتمسك بها أى حرية تلك انها استباحة للآخر و ليست حرية فالحرية لكى تكون حرية يجب أن تسير فى اتجاهين اى انه من المسموح لأى احد ان ينتج فيلم يهاجم فى اله المسيحيين  و أيضا من المسموح لآخر ان ينتج فيلم يدافع فيه عن اله المسيحيين و يهاجم فيه اله الارهابيين اله الارهاب المسمى باللات تلك هى الحرية  طريق السير فيه فى كلا الاتجاهين اما ان تكون الحرية هى الحق فى التحريض ضد المسيحيين و تشويه دينهم و تنميط شخوصهم فقط مع سد الطريق امام السائرين فى الاتجاه المعاكس بالمتاريس فتلك هى" الاستباحة" و ليست الحرية و نشكر الرسامين الدنماركيين الهواة الذين خطوا بأيديهم خطوطا صغيرة بأناملهم الصغيرة خلعوا بها عباءة انصار الحرية عن الارهابيين القتلة امثال كتاب موقع الارهاب اون لاين العنصر الارهابى يوسف القرضاوى و العنصر الارهابى طارق البشرى و العنصر الارهابى محمود بكرى و العنصر الارهابى مصطفى بكرى و العنصر الارهابى عصام العريان و العنصر الارهابى محمد جمال حشمت و العنصر الارهابى محمد عمارة و العنصر الارهابى عبد الصبور شاهين و العنصر الارهابى عمر خالد  و اعادت للحرية طهرها و نقاءها و ابعدت عنها الارهابيين الذين حاولوا ان يلبسوا ارهابهم عباءتها .مباركة هى الدنمارك التى انجبت هؤلاء الفتية الموهوبين الصغار]]
*المشهد الرابع عشر:"عدلى" تم توقيفه امام سلطات التحقيق بعد ان اتهمه ناظر المدرسة الفاسد عضو الاتحاد الاشتراكى العربى بالشيوعية و المحقق يتعاطف مع عدلى و ينصحه بأن ينكر كل التهم المنسوبة اليه و يعود ليعتذر للناظر و يقبل حذاؤه ليتراجع عن شكواه فهذه الشكوى قد تصل به الى ما وراء الشمس(تعبير دارج فى مصر معناه الاعتقال فى سلخانات النظام البشرية) و عدلى يصر على عدم تنفيذ نصيحة المحقق
*المشهد السادس عشر: بيت عدلى و الطفل نعيم يحمل كيسا من الورق كان قد تبول  داخله و يقدمه لجدته لوالده(نادية رفيق او المقدسة فيروزة) و يقول لها انه قد أحضر لها هدية جميلة فتتفاجأ بالبول ينسكب عليها فتلوم الطفل بعطف و محبة و تقول له ان يسوع سيغضب منه بينما يضحك الطفل و يقول انه سيذهب للنار على اى حال و فى كل حال و مهما فعل  و لذلك فإن غضب يسوع هذا لا يعنيه فى شيئ فتتفاجأ جدته بهذا الكلام الخارج عن تعاليم المسيحية و تسأله من أفهمك هذا ان هذا الفكر غريب تماما عن المسيحية  اذا كنا سنذهب للنار لا محالة كما تزعم فلماذا أتعب الرب الاله نفسه و تجسد و ترك نفسه فى ايدى الاشرار يقتلونه صلبا مدفعين اياه أجرة خطية كل من يؤمن به لأن أجره الخطية هى موت
فقال لها الطفل اذا كان يسوع طيب هكذا كما تقولين فلماذا تركك تمرضين و تبقين طريحة الفراش؟ فردت ان الرب لا يصنع بأحد السوء و لكنه احيانا يترك الشرير يفعل السوء لأن فى النهاية هو قادر ان يحيل هذا السوء الى خير للجميع فقد ترك الرب حبيبه يوسف يسقط فى يد إخوته الاشرار فرموه فى بئر و باعوه للاسماعيليين و الذين كانوا يحتلون مصر(الهكسوس) و ترك يوسف يتقرب لهؤلاء الاشرار حتى وصل من قائد الشرطة الى الملك و اصبح متسلطا على كل شيئ فى مصر لانه بهذا السوء سمح بعدم ابادة الشعب العبرانى الذى كانت ستحدث له مجاعة و لو لم يكن لهم أخ فى موقع متنفذ فى دولة غنية يعيلهم لماتوا من الجوع مما سيمنع عن الكون تجسد الرب الاله منهم مما سيمنع عنا الخلاص. [[تعليق بسيط منى: هذا المشهد الذى أدته الفنانة نادية رفيق بمنتهى البراعة هو السبب فى اننى اسامحها على اشتراكها فى هذا الفيلم بل و اسامح هانى جرجس على تأليفه و أسامة جرجس على اخراجه فهذا المشهد كان كجوهرة فى وحل بقية مشاهد العمل ]] *
*بقية الموضوع بأسفل من فضلك تابعه*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (13 فبراير 2006)

*بحب السيما........................عندما لبس الارهابيين عباء&#157*

**المشهد السابع عشر: داخل الكنيسة و فى قاعة هواة المسرح داخل الكنيسة و فرقة هواة المسرح بالكنيسة تقدم مسرحية عن القديس يوسف و التى يمثل فيها مدمن السينما يوسف خال نعيم دور يوسف إبن يعقوب بينما أم يوسف "نعيمة الكبيرة" و ابنتها"نعمات" يدخلان فى حديث نابى عن الجنس يقاطعهما نعيم بقوله بلفظ نابى بذيئ ان احد المشاهدين قد أطلق غازات كريهة الرئحة من جهازه الهضمى و انه لا يحتمل الرائحة و يغادر قاعة المسرح ليدخل منارة الكنيسة فيجد داخلها خلف ابواب مغلقة خالته و عشيقها جرس يمارسان الجنس داخل منارة الكنيسة ! فتبدا خالته ترجوه الا يخبر احد فى الدنيا بما شاهده و ان جرس سوف يخطبها و يتزوجها و تصبح علاقتهما شرعية فيوافق على شرط ان يأخذا شطيرة مربى التين التى فى يدها و ان تذهب هى لشراء زجاجة مياه غازية له و ان تطيعه الى الابد فى كل ما يامرها به و أهم شرط هو انه عندما يخطبها جرس و يبدآن فى الخروج لنزهات بمعرفة الاهل ان يأخذانه معهما فى هذه النزهات و يجعلون كل هذه النزهات الى السينما!*
**المشهد الثامن عشر: الطفل واقف فى شرفة منزله ينظر الى الصليب المواجه للكنيسة و يصلى للرب قائلا انه يعرف ان السينما حرام و لذلك هو يرجوه ان يسمح له بممارسة هذا الحرام مرة واحدة فقط ليشاهد فيلم الراهبة الطروب و بعدها يتوب ثم تراجع و قال لا بل مرتين قبل ان اتوب أشاهد الراهبة الطروب و القتيلة العارية ثم اتوب ثم يتراجع ثالثة و يقول لا بل ستة مرات اريد ان اشاهد الراهبة الطروب و القتيلة العارية و الملعون و الشريد و الطريد و المتمرد ثم أتوب بعدها عن هذه الخطيئة طوال العمر*
**المشهد التاسع عشر: الزوجة نعمات تذهب للمعرض الخاص بممدوح بطرس فيخبرها بان لوحتها بيعت و يمنحها مبلغ و يطلب منها ان ترسم صورة رجل عارى أخرى لعرضها بالمعرض*
**المشهد العشرين: عيد ميلاد الطفل نعيم و الاب يمنع الناس من الغناء بينما جدته توجه شتائم لاخوة الزوج بألفاظ نابية بذيئة قذرة لم ارى لها مثيلا فى تاريخ السينما المصرية بحجة انهم يستغلون عبط الزوج عدلى و يستولون على مرتبه يذهب الطفل لوالده و يطلب منه ان يجعل هدية عيد ميلاده هى موافقته على ذهابه للسينما مرة واحدة مع خالته و خطيبها عندما تتم الخطوبة فيرفض*
**المشهد الواحد و العشرين: يخرج الطفل للشرفة ليلا و ينظر الى الصليب المضيئ على اعلى منارة الكنيسة و يسب الرب و يلعنه و يهينه و يقول انه لا يهمه ان يدخله النار و انه لا يريد خلاصه و فجأة تحدث رعود و بروق رهيبة و تمطر السماء بغزارة و يصاب الطفل بإلتهاب رئوى شديد و ترتفع درجة حرارته بشدة و يسقط سريعا و يجده الاب بالصدفة فى الشرفة و يدخله للفراش و يخرج للشارع للبحث عن طبيب*
**المشهد الحادى و العشرين: الاب يجرى فى الشوارع بملابس البيت ليلا و هو مريض بالقلب و الامطار تنهمر فوقه بغزارة رهيبة فيلهث وراء سيارات التاكسى التى ترفض التوقف فيصل للصيدلية فيجدها تغلق ابوابها فيجرى لاهثا للحاق بالصيدلى و يطلب منه ان يفتح الصيدلية لدقيقة واحدة اخرى لان ابنه يموت و لكن الصيدلى يرفض و ينصرف فيجرى وراء صاحب محل تجارى يغلق و يصرخ ابنى يموت اتركنى استخدم التليفون ارجوك فيرفض و يغلق الباب و الرعود مستمرة فوق رأسه و الاب مريض بالقلب*
**المشهد الثانى و العشرين: الاب غارقا فى المياه بحالة يرثى لها يدخل منذله و هو مصاب برهقان فى القلب و معه الطبيب الدكتور "حربى" الذى يكشف على الابن و يقول ان حالته خطيرة و يطلب تحليل دم سريع *
**المشاهدالثانى و العشرين و الثالث و العشرين و الرابع و العشرين: الاب حاملا ابنه على كتفيه(رغم انه مريض بالقلب كما سنكتشف بعد ذلك) و صاعدا درجات السلم فى عمارات شاهقة بها معامل التحاليل و بها عيادة الطبيب لمتابعة علاج ابنه*
**المشهد الخامس و العشرين: الطفل فى فراشه يسمع صوت صلوات الانجليكان التى دائما ما تنتهى بمشاجرة بين المصلين فيقوم من نومه ليشاهدهم من النافذة فيجد اخته ترقص فى الصالة بينما رشاد زميلها واقفا فى شرفة منزله يشاهد رقصها بينما الام تستحم عارية يدخل عليها الحمام فتبتسم له " يا شقى!" فيخرج ليعبث بادوات رسمها و يقوم بعدل وضع الصور فيكتشف الاب ان جميع الصور خلفها رسوم لرجال و نساء عراة فيغضب بشدة*
**المشهد السابع و العشرين: الاب غائب عن المنزل و الجميع فى قلق عليه و فجأة يطرق الباب فتفتح الام فتفاجأ به ملقى على الارض فى حالة اغماء و هو مبتل ببوله و يقول بانه تم اعتقاله و تعذيبه بتهمة الشيوعية و انه عندما اغمى عليه افرجوا عنه خوفا من موته و الزوجة تحمله لفراشه و تستدعى الدكتور حربى الذى يحرم عليه اربعة اشياء الاكل بالملح و الدسم و ممارسة الجنس و بذل المجهود و الغضب*
**المشهد الثامن و العشرين:عدلى نائم بينما تقوم زوجته فجرا لتكملة رسم صور الرجال و النساء العراة لتقدمها غدا لمعرض ممدوح رياض*
**المشهد الثامن والعشرين: صباح يوم جديد الام تدس لوحاتها فى وسط اوراقها و تاخذ الطفل لبيت والدتها و تظل تطرق على الباب لفترة طويلة و لا يفتحون فامها ذهبت الى السوق و ابيها للورشة واخيها للمدرسة بينما اختها تمارس الجنس مع عشيقها داخل الشقة فتفتح الفتاة متاخرة فتسالها عن سر التاخير فتخطرها بأن الجميع خرجوا و هى كانت نائمة و تستلم الصغير الذى رأى العشيق فيبدأ يهددها و يطلب منها كوب شربات و شطيرة و ان يجلس فى صالون المنزل و ان تقف هى امامه تخدمه و هو يأكل كنادلة*
**المشهد التاسع و العشرين: "نعمات" تصل لمعرض ممدوح بطرس و تعرض عليه لوحات العرى الجديدة فيرفضها و يقول انها لوحات باردة خالية من الاحساس بالشهوة فتقول و خيبة الامل تعتصرها ان السبب هو أنها ترسم من الذاكرة لعدم إمكانية احضار عراة لرسمهم فى البيت فيقول لها انها رسامة و ليست ناظرة مدرسة و انها عليها ان تتفرغ للرسم*
**المشهد الثلاثين: الطفل نعيم فى منزل جدته لوالدته "نعيمة الكبيرة" فيسرق اللحم من طبق خالته فتصرخ فيه جدته البخيلة مؤدبة اياه و لكن الخالة تدافع عنه بزعر كبير و تقول انها ليس لها اى شهية للحم (خائفة من ان يفضح امرها) تصل امه فى هذه اللحظة فيخبرها بأن خالته نعمة و خطيبها سيذهبون للسينما اليوم و هو ذاهب معهم فلا تخبرى ابى فتستجيب و هى مشغولة بالرسم و ممدوح بطرس و فجاة الجدة "نعيمة الكبيرة" تصرخ لأن ابنها وصل للبيت و أخبرها برسوبه فى الثانوية العامة*
**المشهد الحادى و الثلاثين: الطفل يحقق أمله و يدخل للسينما مع خالته و خطيبها و صوت الراوى يقول انه فى هذا اليوم كان يعتقد ان الممثلين و العاملين فى السينما هم من أولياء اللات الصالحين؟(لا أعرف ما الحكمة من ايراد كلمة اولياء اللات الصالحين على لسان طفل مسيحى لن تخطر على باله تلك الكلمة اذا كان المؤلف يستخدم مفردات مسيحية طوال الوقت) و أن عامل صالة السينما و شباك تذاكر السينما هما مثل رضوان حارث الجنة( هل فى الجنة بالمفهوم المسيحى ما يسمى برضوان؟ لماذا لا يستخدم المفردات المسيحية اذا اراد ان يكون فيلمه مقنعا؟) كل هذا بينما خالته و خطيبها مشغولين بتبادل القبلات فى ظلمات السينما؟*
**المشهد الثانى و الثلاثين: الاب عدلى يعود لمنزله و يعرف ان ابنه قد دخل السينما فيغضب بشدة و يحطم اشياء بالمنزل و يخرج ليدخل بار ليحتسى الخمر؟*
**المشهد الثالث و الثلاثين : عند خروج الطفل من السينما يكون منتظره الطفل الذى يسكن أمامهم فى مستوطنة العراة فيطلب منه يد أخته نعيمة الطفلة؟ فيطلب رشوة تذكرتين بلكون فى السينما كرشوة حتى يوافق(يتاجر بأخته ..ياللعجب)*
**المشهد الرابع و الثلاثين:الاب عائدا من البار فى سكر بين تماما يعرب عن شكه فى الديانة المسيحية و فى الوجود الالهى اصلا و يقول ان اكبر سبب فى شكه هو تعدد المذاهب فى المسيحية؟ و أن تعدد مذاهب المسيحية معناها ان المسيحية ديانة واهية؟ *
**المشهد الخامس و الثلاثين: نعمات تذهب مرة اخرى لمعرض الفنان ممدوح رياض لتعرض عليه صورة امرأة عارية و قالت انها اضطرت ان ترسم نفسها فى المرآة لعدم وجود موديل فيقول لها ان الصورة خالية من الشهوة الجنسية لانها لا تشتهى نفسها تعالى لأريك هذه الصورة و يذهب بها لفراشه ليريها الصورة التى اخذها منها فى الاول و قال لها انها صورة مليئة بالشهوة الجنسية ثم يمارس معها الجنس!*
**المشهد السابع و الثلاثين: الكنيسة فى حفل خطبة نعمة و جرس فيتظاهر الابن بالصلاة بطريقة مستفزة للاب فيصرخ الاب فى ابنه انت كذاب انت غير مؤمن فلماذا تصلى لقد ذهبت للسينما و كذبت على و كلكم كاذبين و العريس كاذب فهو يدعى انه حاصل على بكالوريوس التجارة و هو مفصول لتكرار مرات الرسوب فى الثانوى التجارى فتصدم عائلة العروس بمعرفة ان العريس كاذب و تنشب مشاجرة بألفاظ نابية فى قلب الكنيسة بين العائلتين ثم فجأة يصعد نعيم الى المقصورة العليا للكنيسة و يبدأ فى التبول علنا على الناس فى الكنيسة فى الدور السفلى ثم يحضر خرطوم مياة و يبدأ يصب المياه على المدعوين فيغرق هو فى المياه كل هذه المساخر فى مشهد مهين جدا لبيت الرب*
**المشهد الثامن و الثلاثين:الطفل حالته الصحية تتدهور تماما بسبب غرقه بمياه الخرطوم و الطبيب يعنف الابوين لاهمالهما حالته الصحية لمجرد تحسن حالته ظاهريا و يخبرهم بأن حياة الطفل فى خطر فتشعر الام ان ماحدث للطفل هو تأديب من الرب لزناها مع عشيقها ممدوح بطرس و تدخل فى صلاة حارة باكية ترجو الرب الا يؤدبها بمرض ابنها بل يفعل بها هى ما شاء و تعلن فيها للرب توبتها عن الزنا و تطهرها من دنس زناها بينما يدخل الاب فى صلاة حارة باكية صامتة لاول مرة بعد ان كانت صلواته مفتعلة بشدة يعرب فى صلاته عن اعتقاده بأن الرب يؤدبه لعدم ايمانه و اتخاذه من التزمت مظهرا يخفى به عدم ايمانه و يؤكد على ايمانه و يرجو الرب الا يعاقبه على شكه فى ابنه بل يفعل به هو ما يشاء*
*ا*المشهد التاسع و الثلاثين: الاب عدلى يحضر تليفزيون الى البيت بعد ان كان يعتبر التليفزيون كفرا بما يوضح انه بإيمانه الصادق و تدينه الحقيقى قد أصبح شخصا متحررا بعيدا عن التزمت ثم يخبر الاب عدلى زوجته نعمات أنه قرر حجز شقة فى شاطئ رأس البر للأصطياف هذا العام لاول مرة فى حياتهما معا بعد ان اصبح انسانا متحررا يرى فى الاصطياف راحة نفسية و تغيير مطلوب فتطلب الام نعمات من عدلى الموافقة على سفر اختها و زوج اختها على نفقتهم حيث انهم يعيشون فى فقر مدقع بسبب تجنيد جرس فى الجيش و هو لا يعمل و ابويها يرفضان استقبالها لأنها تزوجت عشيقها رغما عنه رغم علمها بكذبه فى كل شيئ فيوافق عدلى ببساطة و كرم*
**المشهد الاربعين : الاب عدلى جالس على شاطئ البحر بلباس البحر يبنى لابنه قصورا فى الرمال بينما الابن نعيم منشغل عن جهد والده فى اسعاده ب دراجة يسير بها بائعى الحليب و الصحف و الاطعمة على الشاطئ فيحس الاب عدلى كيف ان ابنه يتمنى ركوب الدراجة و لكن حالته الصحية نتيجة اصابته بإلتهاب رئوى تمنعه من ذلك ثم يفاجئ نعيم والده بسؤاله لوالده عدلى عن الجنس و انجاب الاطفال فيخبر الاب ابنه بصوت حوار داخلى و كانه يخبر نفسه قبل ان يخبر إبنه بان الجنس هو نوع من الحب المقدس الذى به يستطيع الزوجان تتويج حبهما بإنجاب الطفل *
**المشهد الحادى و الاربعين: الاب عدلى و الام نعمات على الفراش و عدلى يصارح نعمات بحبه لها الشديد و يعتذر لها عن كل الشقاء الذى سببه لها بسبب تزمته فتود نعمات ان تعترف له بزناها و لكنه يمنعها و يخبرها برفق بأنه علم منذ البداية و سامحها من كل قلبه و يفتح الشباك الذى يظهر منه شروق الشمس على شاطئ البحر و يمارس مع زوجته الجنس رغم ان الاطباء حذروه بشدة من خطورة ممارسة الجنس على حياته*
**المشهد الثانى و الاربعين :الاب عدلى يستيقظ مبكرا و يستأجر دراجة و يأخذ ابنه على الدراجة فى نزهة طويلة و يظهر تأثر حالته الصحية سوءا بقيادة الدراجة و هو يحمل عليها ابنه بعد ممارسة الجنس*
**المشهد الثالث و الاربعين: عودة الاسرة الى البيت ليفاجأوا بخبر موت جمال عبد الناصر*
**المشهد الرابع و الاربعين: الاب عدلى يصلى صلاة صامته حارة و يموت و هو يصلى*
**المشهد الخامس و الاربعين: جنازة الاب عدلى تبكى فيها نعمات بشدة حبا فى زوجها المتوفى بينما تتبع امها كلمات و تعليقات المعزيين فإذا بها تسمع اخت المتوفى تستكثر على الارملة البكاء و تقول انها تتظاهر بالبكاء فقط بينما هى لها عشيق و الكل يعرف انها ستتزوج عشيقها بعد ايام فإذا بالام تصرخ لا انت يا ......(ألفاظ بذيئة نابية لم اشهد لها مثيلا فى السينما المصرية) التى لا يهمك فى الدنيا غير ممارسة الجنس اما ابنتى فستنكفئ على ابناءها لتربيهم و تضمن لهم مستقبلهم*
**المشهد الخامس و الاربعين : يعود صوت الراوى شريف منير ليقول ان عشيق الام جاء فى اليوم التالى مدعيا القيام بواجب العزاء ليطلب من الام نعمات الزواج فرفضت و طردته و تحولت من تلك اللحظة الى نفس الشخصية التى كان عليها عدلى قبل مرض ابنه (شخصية شديدة التزمت ) و منعت التليفزيون و الراديو .ثم يقول الراوى ان الشخص الوحيد الذى يعجب به فى هذه العائلة هى خالته "نعمة" لأنها اصرت على الحصول على طلاق اسلامى من محاكم الحكومة من زوجها العاطل الكاذب و نزلت لسوق العمل لتنفق على طفليها و لم تهتم لا بما يقوله الرب عن افعالها و لا بما يقوله الناس و كذلك خاله يوسف الذى سافر الى فرنسا ليتعلم السينما و لم يعد الى الآن ثم فى نفس المشهد الطويل نعود للطفل نعيم الذى يكسر اوامر الام و يفتح التليفزيون لتصرخ فيه الام و لكن ابوها يموت فجأة و هو جالس امام التليفزيون فتذهب لجثته و هى تصرخ فيعود الطفل لفتح التليفزيون ليكمل المشهد الضاحك الذى كان يشاهده دون ان يلتفت لمشهد امه و جدته تندبان*
*--------------------انتهى الفيلم-----------------------*
*لى كلمة اخيرة و هى انه من وجهة نظرى ان الفيلم كان من الممكن ان يكون فيلما جيد جدا فى المجمل لولا الطمع فى شباك التذاكر الذى جعل المخرج و المؤلف يملآن الفيلم بالتشويهات النمطية للشخصية المسيحية فالمعروف ان الطريق لشباك التذاكر فى مصر يبدأ من شتيمة المسيح و التشكيك فى الوهيته و يمر بالتشويه المتعمد النمطى لشخصية الانسان المسيحى لينتهى بالجنس*
*فلولا مشاهد ممارسة الجنس فى الكنيسة و التبول على الناس فى الكنيسة و مشاجرات الكنيسة و لولا اقحام شخصية أم نعمات البذيئة القذرة على العمل الدرامى لكان الفيلم قد أصبح فيلما على نفس جودة فيلم جنة الشياطين*
*+كلمة اخيرة اخرى: إن الحرية طريق يسير فى اتجاهين أما الاستباحة فهى حرية تسير فى اتجاه واحد فقط و شتان ما بين الحرية و الاستباحة*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (14 فبراير 2006)

*شكرا للدنمارك فقد اسقطا اقنعة انصار الحر&#1610*

*أنه من اغرب الاشياء التى صاحبت ظهور هذا الفيلم هو التعامل الذى تعاملت به رقابة على ابو شادى مع الفيلم اذ انها بمجرد ان وصل اليها النص عرضته على الازهر ؟؟؟؟؟  رغم ان الفيلم لا يتعرض بأى حال من الاحوال لدين المحمديين و لا للشريعة المحمدية *

*و من المعلوم ان على ابو شادى رئيس الرقابة على المصنفات الفنية  كان هو اكثر المتحمسين لأنتاج فيلم يشوه المسيحيين بهذه الطريقة  و كان لجوءه الى الازهر  المؤسسة الارهابية الاخطر فى الكون للحصول على مباركتها   حركة خبيثة يحصل بها على سند قوى لنواياه الارهابية و لكن تأتى الرياح بما لا تشتهى السفن لقد وجه مشايخ الارهاب فى الازهر اول صفعة على قفا على ابو شادى  حيث اعترض الازهر بشدة فى تقريره على عدم وجود شخصيات اسلامية بالمرة فى الفيلم و قال الازهر فى تقريره ان الفيلم يظهر بلد المليون مأذنة كبلد نصرانى كل اهله من النصارى *
*فقد كان الازهر يريد ايجاد نوع من المقابلات و المقارنات [[ على طريقة مقارنة الاديان ذلك العلم الجبار الذى اخترعه العالم العربى الذى فتن  بعلمه الامصار و بمقارناته الكفار محمد زغلول النجار]] بين شخصيات مسلمة ورعة  طاهرة و عفة اللسان و الفعل و  بين  الشخصيات النصرانية الكافرة *
*و أحس على ابو شادى بأن الجهة التى اراد ان يتستر بها قد خيبت أمله فى الستر  فلجأ الى عرض الفيلم على لجنة من فقهاء الديانة المحمدية  و ضم لها رقيبتان مسيحيتان  ذرا للرماد فى العيون و لكن كانت المفاجأة ان الرقيبتان العاملتين تحت سلطانه رفضن الفيلم  و طلبن بعرض الفيلم على لجنة من قساوسة الدين المسيحى بما ان الفيلم يتعرض بالتحليل و التشكيك فى جوهر العقيدة المسيحية  فرفض على ابو شادى و قرر إجازة الفيلم على مسئوليته على ان يكون للكبار فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و تعجب الكثيرين فيلم بطله طفل و لا يوجد به مشاهد عرى او جنس او عنف بأكثر مما يوجد بغيره من الافلام  ما قيمة عبارة الاجازة للكبار فقط  غير انك تتحسب للمساءلة فى اى لحظة على انك اجزت الفيلم بموافقة لجنة غير قانونية و تجاهلت رفض الازهر الذى رأى ان الفيلم لا يشوه الشخصية النصرانية الكافرة بالكم الكافى*

*و مما يجدر ذكره ايضا ان الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية ارادت  و الحق يقال استغلال  العداء الشديد  الذى يبثه للشخصية المسيحية للمطالبة ب ترسيم قرار من وزير الثقافة بإعتماد عرض الافلام التى تتعرض للديانة المسيحية على لجنة المصنفات الفنية بالكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية اسوة  بالقرار الذى يتم احالة كل النصوص الى الازهر قبل الموافقة عليها رقابيا*
*و أعتقد  ان محاولة الكنيسة قد   فشلت بإمتياز ......... لأنها كانت محاولة ساذجة بالاساس لأنها لم تكن تتصور ان اعداء الحرية الاسلاميين سيلبسون جميعا عباءة انصار الحرية و يطالبون بسيادة الحرية و ينددون بالمطالبة بلجنة رقابية مسيحية بإعتباره قيدا على حرية التعبير*
*لقد أخطأت الكنيسة  فى تقدير كم الكراهية و البغضاء الذى يكنه هؤلاء الارهابيون و النظام الحاكم فى مصر ايضا للمسيحية فقد تصورت الكنيسة ان بغضاءهم للحرية و كراهيتهم  للتحرر اكبر بكثير  او حتى بقليل من كراهيتهم للمسيحية  و كان هذا قمة الجهل و السذاجة من أباءنا الاجلاء فالحقيقة ان اتباع الشيطان لا يكرهون فى الدنيا الا المسيح الفادى و دينه الحق و ان كراهيتهم للحرية ما هى الا توقيا من ان هذه الحرية سوف تقود فى النهاية الى  انتشار دين الحق كما قدت حرية الاديان فى الامبراطورية الرومانية فى عهد قسطنتين  الى سيادة دين الحق غيره من الاديان*
*اذ انهم لا يكرهون الحرية لذاتها بل لأنها ستقود البشر الى الخلاص المسيحى*
*لذلك فلم تكن مفاجأة ارتداء اعداء الانسانية لعباءة انصار الحرية مفاجاة لى او لم يعرفون هذا الدين بل كانت مفاجاة فقط لمن خدعته القبلات المنافقة فى سرادقات الوحدة الوطنية  التى تقام على ارواح الاسر الثكلى بعد  كل مذبحة عرقيى يتعرض لها اتباع الصليب فى مصر*
*و كانت الكارثة بأن ظهرت الكنيسة التى لا منجاة لها الا فى الحرية بمظهر المعادى للحرية و ظهر اعداء الحرية و هم مرتدين عباءة انصار الحرية و لم يزد الطيب بلة الا لجوء احد القساوسة السذج للقضاء الشريف العفيف النظيف ابو دم خفيف  لوقف الفيلم فأعطى بسذاجته و غباؤه فرصة لهذا القضاء الارهابى - صاحب السجل الاسود فى مجال العداء للنسانية و الحرية و كل القيم الجميلة فى  الموروث القيمى للانسانية - أعطاه الفرصة ليظهر على انه قضاء علمانى يرفض وصاية المؤسسات الدينية على  رؤووس المفكرين و الفنانين*
*و كل تلك التصرفات الساذجة التى بدرت من بعض غير العالمين ببواطن الامور فى الكنيسة  كانت كارثة بحق علينا *
*و لولا هؤلاء الرسامين الدنماركيين الصغار  البسطاء الموهوبين  لكان اعداء الانسانية لا يزالون مستدفئين بعباءات انصار الحرية؟؟؟*
*مباركة هى الدنمارك التى انجبت هؤلاء الصبية الذين  انقذوا عباءة أنصار الحرية من دنس المحمديين*


----------



## Maya (16 فبراير 2006)

*أخي العزيز انسان غلبان ...

أشكرك على هذا التقديم المفصل لفيلم ( بحب السيما )  الذي سمعت عنه  إلا أنني لم أشاهده من قبل  واشكر الرب أنني لم أشاهده فإذا كان بتلك الصورة التي صورتها لا أعتقد أنني أستطيع مشاهدة حتى بضع مشاهد منه  ..

ولكن لي سؤال أخي العزيز هل لديك معلومات عن تاريخ مؤلف ومخرج هذا الفيلم عن حياتهما من قبل  وهل يوجد لهما إشكال معين مع الكنيسة كانتماء ديني أو مع الأقباط كانتماء عرقي قومي  ؟ أم أن ما قاما به هو عبارة عن أفكار فنانين مغمورين  يحاولان كسب الشهرة من خلال طرحهما لهذا الموضوع ...

أنا أتذكر أنه منذ عام تقريباً وإثر الضجة التي أثارها الفيلم  وعلى راديو BBC  استمعت إلى مقابلة مع مؤلف هذا الفيلم وقال أنه يريد تقديم صورة للأقباط بطبيعية وواقعية أكثر مع تفاصيل للحياة اليومية بأشكالها المختلفة  ،  فالدراما المصرية حسب قوله  تحاول إعطاء دور الملائكة للأقباط ودائماً تختار لهم أدوار الخير المطلق أو المثالية المطلقة في العمل  وهذا يزعج الأقباط  لأنه نوع من التجاهل لهم  !! فهم  يريدون واقعية في تقديم حياتهم اليومية بإيجابياتها وسلبياتها  ..

لا أعرف أي واقعية أو طبيعية أو حرية تعبير يقصدها هذا المؤلف من خلال كتابته ولا أعلم بما كان يفكر وكيف تسول له نفسه أن يستخدم الكنيسة لممارسة الخطية واستخدام ألفاظ مهينة للمسيحية والكنيسة وتصوير الأقباط بتلك الطريقة المرفوضة تماماً  ، لا أعرف صراحة كيف يمكن أن يعرض مثل هذا الفيلم بتلك الطريقة على المشاهد المسيحي ، عموماً إن الجدل الذي حصل بعد عرض الفيلم لألو مرة ذكرني  بفيلم إسرائيلي عرض قبل عدة سنوات  اسمه (  kadosh) أو ( مقدس )  للمخرج الشهير عاموس غيتاي الذي حاول تقديم صورة لليهود المتدينين وحياتهم اليومية على حسب زعمه ، ولكن الفيلم جاء بالأساس تصويراً علمانياً تماماً ونظرة علمانية صرفة   لحياة اليهود الأرثوذكس المتدينين فجاء الفيلم مخيباً وصدم الكثيرين بجرأة بعض المشاهد وهذه الصورة التي حاول عاموس غيتاي إعطائها للشخصيات الرئيسية في الفيلم الذي لم يحظى بأي دعم من جانب المتدينين بل بالعكس شهد حملة رفض في ذلك الوقت من جانب النقاد والمهتمين بالسينما في حين أن اليهود المتدينين في أغلبهم لم يشاهده بما أنهم لا يشاهدون السينما إطلاقاً ، عموماً لقد كان فيلم ( kadosh  ) نوعاً من السخرية باتجاه المتدينين المتشددين ، لكن جاء فيلم ( الضيوف ) في العام الماضي ليرد على عاموس غيتاي من خلال فيلم  ( الضيوف ) الذي أخذ طابع لا يخلو من الكوميديا إلا أنه جاء مصوراً حياة المتدينين بصورة دينية ومميزة  وحظي بإقبال من جانب الكثيرين ، وجاء فيلم الضيوف معبراً عن أهمية الصلاة والثقة بالرب في حياة أسرة صغيرة فقيرة ، وجاء فيما بعد الدور للرد على العلمانيين فتم تشبيههم عن طريق شخصيتين بالفيلم بأنهم مشغولون بالعبث واللهو والجريمة واحتساء الخمر ..

في إسرائيل تظهر بين فترة وأخرى عدد من الأفلام السينمائية لتمثل نوع من المواجهة الفكرية بين الطرفين المتدين والعلماني من خلال السينما بشكل خاص ، لكني لا أعرف حقيقة الوضع  عندكم في مصر فهل هناك أعمال سينمائية مسيحية تعبر عن حياة الأقباط اليومية  ؟ وهل هناك أعمال درامية من إنتاج قبطي لتعبر عن حقيقة  الأقباط  وترد على الأخوين فوزي وتكشف الأكاذيب والصورة التي يحاولان تقديمها عن الحياة القبطية  لأسباب لم تعد خافية على أحد ؟ وما دور المحطات الإذاعية والفضائيات المسيحية التي يكون أغلب العاملين فيها من المصريين في إنتاج أعمال درامية مسيحية تهم الأسرة القبطية و المسيحية عموماً ؟  ... *


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (18 فبراير 2006)

*إقتباس   نقلا عن الكاتب copticdome  بمنتدى اقباط الو&#1604*

*أسامة جرجس فوزى يتعرض لحادث طريق خطير  بالمملكة المغربية*​

*تعرض الفنانات المصريتان ليلى علوي وبوسي والمخرج اسامة جرجس فوزي (مخرج فيلم بحب السيما و شقيق مؤلفه) لحادث طرق في المغرب عندما كانوا في طريق العودة من حفل ختام مهرجان تطوان السينمائي الدولي الذي كرم فيه كل من الفنانة ليلى علوي والمخرج محمد خان. 
وقد عادت ليلي علوي الي القاهرة يوم الاحد حيث تتواجد حاليا في منزلها بحالة  صحية مستقرة وكما عاد إلي القاهرة أيضا المخرج أسامة فوزي وحالته الصحية  مستقرة و لا يوجد احتمال لتفاقمها‏.‏ 
اما الفنانة بوسي فلا تزال ترقد بمستشفى الشيخ زايد في الرباط وقد انضمت اليها شقيقتها نورا لتكون بجانبها 
واتضح وجود كسر بالضلع الأيمن في القفص الصدري وشرخ بالقدم بالإضافة الي كسر باليد اليسري بحسب التقرير الطبي .
وكانت كافة الإمكانات الطبية قد وضعت تحت تصرف الوفد المصري فور وقوع الحادث كما أمر جلالة الملك محمد السادس بتوفير الرعاية الطبية الفائقة للمصابين الثلاثة 
*


----------

